# agama thread!!!



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

here is an agama thread...for agamas! maybe dragons as well! also i was thinkin that maybe sum1 should make a gecko thread because there isnt one and i think thes sort of threads are really useful.


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

pics and stuff would be awesome!


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

come onnn!!!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

PMSL


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Wheres the thread ?????


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> [URL=http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:zyI5D9lY6P3GiM:http://chile.usembassy.gov/uploads/8K/RI/8KRIiCuh0sSKrp5wJyao0w/ObamaBarack.jpg]image[/URL]PMSL


Haha!!! someone knows his name










Meet Barrack Agama the blue headed agama


----------



## vr6_12v (Nov 10, 2009)

has any 1 got any orage spotted agamas? realy want to get some in the new year once i get a bit more money together.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

there are keepers on here I just cant remember there names! I no of people keeping agama agama, Buuterfly and painted


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

I've seen your agama's name before aswell mate, didn't half crack me up. 

As for the agama's, about 10-15years ago when I was younger I had some starred agama's and I loved them, they were one of my first reps and were my first lizards! It's been a while since i've seen any & i've never heard of them on here. I'd really like some more, largely because of nostalgic appeal but because they were so awesome aswell! Does anyone know where I can pick them up??

latin is Laudakia stellio


----------



## vr6_12v (Nov 10, 2009)

a mate of mine had some a few years ago . there so small and unusual thats y i want them


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

VW_Rick said:


> I've seen your agama's name before aswell mate, didn't half crack me up.
> 
> As for the agama's, about 10-15years ago when I was younger I had some starred agama's and I loved them, they were one of my first reps and were my first lizards! It's been a while since i've seen any & i've never heard of them on here. I'd really like some more, largely because of nostalgic appeal but because they were so awesome aswell! Does anyone know where I can pick them up??
> 
> latin is Laudakia stellio


i think the stellios are on Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop or phone 01246568390 they will be wc tho but unsure where else they have them. the barrack agama name was thought of by my brother in a name brainstorm a group of us had when i got him. id like to take full credit for it as its absolute genius but unfortunatly my bro outshone me.... thats harder to write than you could imagine


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

www.captivebredlizards.co.uk often has Laudakia spp.for sale.
The living rainforest in Rhyl has cb 09 L.s.brachydactyla


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

forgot this thread exisisted so thought id bump it back up  My atricollis is in this months PRK if you guys want to have a gander


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Dos anyone on here know much about butterfly agamas? A shop near me had two and they both escaped. How long will they last in a shop in our climate


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Come on Agama lovers anyone got anything agama related going on??


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Week-old Acanthocerus atricollis:flrt:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

my atricollis


----------



## john1 (Feb 13, 2010)

i have got some red agama very cool to keep


----------



## john1 (Feb 13, 2010)

very nice pics i like the last one it looks nice it look like a B Dragon lol but i no it is not a B dagon so do not tell me it is not one lol


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

I have two female Black Rock Agamas, they were WC and we have had them for over two years now. They were a project but are now as tame as a beardie. We are on the look out for a male and have been for 18 months but don't hold out much hope of finding one.









Cupid









Psyche


----------



## john1 (Feb 13, 2010)

very nice mate i need to show you my one i will get some pics up now and see if i can put them on here i have got some vids on them but they are on youtube


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

nice agamas i dont think ive seen the black rock before. i definetly havent seen them on the lists before. any ideas on the latin name?


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Laudakia Melanura i think!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks ill have alook on google see what I can see ill let you no if I find anything


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

wahoo less than two weeks until I get my baby acanthocercus atricollis!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

We found these two [male and female] in a rep shop near us recently for £35 the pair, they are Chinese Dragon Agamas [Japulara Splendida]

Needless to say they came home with us :2thumb:
View attachment 9643​


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice! Definitely something different there, whereabouts are they from? Are they a breeding pair?

Love the Black Rocks up there, psyche looks awesome.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Dragon Wolf said:


> We found these two [male and female] in a rep shop near us recently for £35 the pair, they are Chinese Dragon Agamas [Japulara Splendida]
> 
> Needless to say they came home with us :2thumb:
> 
> View attachment 9643​


 
very nice. Id have snapped them up for the price as well. Do you have any other agamas?


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> very nice. Id have snapped them up for the price as well. Do you have any other agamas?


Thanks mate, they're a pair of real beauties and are active all day long, running along their branches and hiding among the vines.

We've also got our two Beardies, Bonnie and Clyde 

Here they both are, outside enjoying the sunshine at the weekend​View attachment 9688​


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

does anyone know anything about spiny tailed agamas ive seen a stunner at a shop near me and couldnt stop myself reserving the gorgeous girl but cant find out much about them anywhere?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 21, 2008)

This is my male Red Headed Agama. No pics of the females yet.


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

is any1 breeding agamas as i may be interested ?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 21, 2008)

Not at the moment, but I'm hoping I can my trio to breed in the future.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I know of someone in North Wales that may have some Acanthocercus atricollis very soon. pm me if your intrested


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

In one weeks time ill have my babys home


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

anyone else with anything?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I have pics of my bacy acanthocercus atricollis I picked up last weekend that il put up when I get back to my pc. Im looking at getting agama agama asap and maybe some acanthocercus cyanogaster at some point. Id also like some agama mwanzae but have never heard of anyone keeping these in captivity


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I have pics of my bacy acanthocercus atricollis I picked up last weekend that il put up when I get back to my pc. Im looking at getting agama agama asap and maybe some acanthocercus cyanogaster at some point. Id also like some agama mwanzae but have never heard of anyone keeping these in captivity


same cant w8 to get me some agama agamas


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone else got any lately? I got 6 new acanthocercus atricollis the other day and will hopefully have some agama agama in the next month


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump up any new agamas out there


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

bump up


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Never saw this thread before 
yay for this thread haha

I got my 2nd female splendida today and dam she is looking fat in all the right places :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> Never saw this thread before
> yay for this thread haha
> 
> I got my 2nd female splendida today and dam she is looking fat in all the right places :2thumb:


Good stuff results cam back then  any pics?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Good stuff results cam back then  any pics?


Yeah mate that's her 2nd test aswell too and she is in a full bill of health well 2 clear fecial tests. 

I won't be able to get pics up of her til I get my laptop back this week at some point. 
Just watching my male just now change colours it's awesome he is totally black with White lips it just looks so cool:2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Bump up!!!

Get yer agamas oot peepel:2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

well here are some newer pics of my japalura splendida 
first up my new female

























this is my original female

























and this is my male


























hope you like


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Heres my splendida




























Pogona vittceps



















Acanthocercus Atricollis (Barrack)



















Acanthocercus Atricollis (Des)



















Acanthocercus Atricollis (Young uns still unnamed)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Agama Mwanzae (sadly no longer with us and still clueless to why they passed on)


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Agama Mwanzae (sadly no longer with us and still clueless to why they passed on)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


dam i need to sort the size of those pics :lol2:

and very nice mwanzae i like those. 
what size are they ?1 pic makes them look huge then the next they look tiny lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> dam i need to sort the size of those pics :lol2:
> 
> and very nice mwanzae i like those.
> what size are they ?1 pic makes them look huge then the next they look tiny lol


Fairly big they have quite long tails smaller than a beardie though.

I miss them they were so entertaining


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Fairly big they have quite long tails smaller than a beardie though.
> 
> I miss them they were so entertaining


ahh ok cool

yeah iv herd that about them and that there very active. iv never saw any in the flesh though:devil:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh ok cool
> 
> yeah iv herd that about them and that there very active. iv never saw any in the flesh though:devil:


they are pretty rare. Have you ever seen agama agama


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> they are pretty rare. Have you ever seen agama agama


no iv never saw agama agama either(my local calls them spiderman agama it annoys me lol) a shop up here had butterfly agamas and taylorii in before and there nice though


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> no iv never saw agama agama either(my local calls them spiderman agama it annoys me lol) a shop up here had butterfly agamas and taylorii in before and there nice though


Xenagama? I love those little things.

Doesnt matter mwanzae are like a good version of them agama agama are like a golf still nice and nippy but mwanzae a golf gti, the dogs choggs


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Xenagama? I love those little things.
> 
> Doesnt matter mwanzae are like a good version of them agama agama are like a golf still nice and nippy but mwanzae a golf gti, the dogs choggs


yeah xenagama taylorii they are cute wee buggers but i think they were wanting a big price for them thats the only time iv saw them.

you dont seem to get many agamas up here apart from fecking beardies and when the splendidas came in there was only 6 1 died and i took 3 :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah xenagama taylorii they are cute wee buggers but i think they were wanting a big price for them thats the only time iv saw them.
> 
> you dont seem to get many agamas up here apart from fecking beardies and when the splendidas came in there was only 6 1 died and i took 3 :lol2:


Ive seen xenagama going for up to 400 each. You dont see many agamas anywhere tbh


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Ive seen xenagama going for up to 400 each. You dont see many agamas anywhere tbh


lol yeah the price was something silly like that lol out of my range just now anyway haha

also mate i was wondering do you know where i can get a something like a list of agama species. id like to have a look into other speciesof agamas out there but im not having much joy on that front: victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Your best start is this book

Agamid Lizards: Amazon.co.uk: Ulrich Manthey; Norbert Schuster: Books

Then a few sites like these

BioLib - Taxonomic tree of plants and animals with photos
Home
http://www.der-hardun.de/
www.SailfinDragon.com

I dont know of any lists but ive never looked. The book above is old but like my bible its a fantastic book


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Your best start is this book
> 
> Agamid Lizards: Amazon.co.uk: Ulrich Manthey; Norbert Schuster: Books
> 
> ...


nice one mate ill look into getting that book and ill get throught those sites after the scotland game :lol2:

iv just found this myself a few mins ago and from what iv read so far has been intresting but still lots to look through in there http://www.cyberlizard.plus.com/agamids.html


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> nice one mate ill look into getting that book and ill get throught those sites after the scotland game :lol2:
> 
> iv just found this myself a few mins ago and from what iv read so far has been intresting but still lots to look through in there


 
The biolib is only really good for taxonomy. most i find via google find a name trawl through pages until you find the decent stuff


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

vr6_12v said:


> has any 1 got any orage spotted agamas? realy want to get some in the new year once i get a bit more money together.


I have 4 breeding groups of them. They are a really lovely species.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Blaptica said:


> I have 4 breeding groups of them. They are a really lovely species.


 
i must admit they are stunning little agamas iv never saw them in the flesh either


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Most of my female Agamas seem to be 'fat' with eggs right now. Some of the Starred agamas, Painted dragons and Orange Spotted agamas have already laid the first clutch of the season.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> Most of my female Agamas seem to be 'fat' with eggs right now. Some of the Starred agamas, Painted dragons and Orange Spotted agamas have already laid the first clutch of the season.


Have you got the scientific names? Im hoping by orange spotted agamas your talking picea?


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

*pale clouded white*

They are all Laudakia stellio. Starred agama are the subspecies stellio though I believe they (the ones I have) may in fact be stellio x brachydactyla. Painted dragons = subspecies brachydactyla, though I am having to use a 'starred agama' male to pair with them, as I only have sexually mature females at the moment. Yes the orange spotted agamas are subspecies Picea. I have over 100 GLEs right now with many 'fat' females still to lay.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> They are all Laudakia stellio. Starred agama are the subspecies stellio though I believe they (the ones I have) may in fact be stellio x brachydactyla. Painted dragons = subspecies brachydactyla, though I am having to use a 'starred agama' male to pair with them, as I only have sexually mature females at the moment. Yes the orange spotted agamas are subspecies Picea. I have over 100 GLEs right now with many 'fat' females still to lay.


What would unrelated young picea cost? I love this sub species and really want to work with them. Can you sell any guaranteed sexes? Sorry what do you mean by GLEs


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

good news i think iv tracked down another trio of splendida:flrt:. fingers crossed for that one :mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> good news i think iv tracked down another trio of splendida:flrt:. fingers crossed for that one :mf_dribble:


 Nice. I cant believe how easily you find stuff!!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Nice. I cant believe how easily you find stuff!!


haha this wasnt my own doing. my brother in law has phoned me to say one of his mates mates has a male and two female dragons that he thinks are like mine and if id be intrested in them because the guys is moving to oz. 
obvoiusly iv said yeah but i need to know exactly what they are before i can say for definite so just waiting on a picture txt to confirm what they are :no1:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha this wasnt my own doing. my brother in law has phoned me to say one of his mates mates has a male and two female dragons that he thinks are like mine and if id be intrested in them because the guys is moving to oz.
> obvoiusly iv said yeah but i need to know exactly what they are before i can say for definite so just waiting on a picture txt to confirm what they are :no1:


Cool even if they arent splendida they will probably be an agamid species as hes said dragon. Lets just hope he doesnt mean beardies!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Cool even if they arent splendida they will probably be an agamid species as hes said dragon. Lets just hope he doesnt mean beardies!


 
haha na he knows what a beardie is and wouldnt make that mistake i bloody well hope lol he did say the guy has had them for 3 years aswell so they will be fully grown no matter what


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Just a note regarding a new Agama Agama display, it is well worth popping into world of water at wraysbury in staines, they now have a full Arcadia high output T5 and mercury vapour display over some very nice Agama Agama, they seem to be flourishing and we all know how tricky they can be,

I would love to receive any feedback from anyone that does visit,

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3+ Reptile T5 Lamp


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Just a note regarding a new Agama Agama display, it is well worth popping into world of water at wraysbury in staines, they now have a full Arcadia high output T5 and mercury vapour display over some very nice Agama Agama, they seem to be flourishing and we all know how tricky they can be,
> 
> I would love to receive any feedback from anyone that does visit,
> 
> ...


Itd be great if you could post some pics and vids up as unfortunately its miles away for most of us


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Just a note regarding a new Agama Agama display, it is well worth popping into world of water at wraysbury in staines, they now have a full Arcadia high output T5 and mercury vapour display over some very nice Agama Agama, they seem to be flourishing and we all know how tricky they can be,
> 
> I would love to receive any feedback from anyone that does visit,
> 
> ...


 
id love to see this but its about a million miles from me but if you have pics it would be good to see them :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> id love to see this but its about a million miles from me but if you have pics it would be good to see them :2thumb:


Copy cat


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

As part of our commitment to service and education we will be launching a whole series of UTUBE vids shortly and this is a good point, it is the kind of thing I intend to include. Facebook next when I finally get an hour or two to concentrate on it.

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products,



kirky1980 said:


> id love to see this but its about a million miles from me but if you have pics it would be good to see them :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> As part of our commitment to service and education we will be launching a whole series of UTUBE vids shortly and this is a good point, it is the kind of thing I intend to include. Facebook next when I finally get an hour or two to concentrate on it.
> 
> John courteney-smith. Arcadia products,


Cool be sure to post here when they are available and feel free to add me on facebook im Stephen Court and the pic is currently me and two friends on top of scaffel Pike its very very very misty


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Arcadiajohn said:


> As part of our commitment to service and education we will be launching a whole series of UTUBE vids shortly and this is a good point, it is the kind of thing I intend to include. Facebook next when I finally get an hour or two to concentrate on it.
> 
> John courteney-smith. Arcadia products,


excellent ill look forward to seeing that then and yeah when your facebook is up and running you will need to post that up aswell:2thumb:


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> What would unrelated young picea cost? I love this sub species and really want to work with them. Can you sell any guaranteed sexes? Sorry what do you mean by GLEs


Well I won't be supplying reptiles to the UK now until Sept when I will have hundreds of lizards to bring over. I don't want to commit to a price now, it depends on how many I have then. But expect around half what you might pay in Germany ! I incubate the eggs at different temps to get a mix of sexes. But in the past seemed to get a ratio of around 1.4 (m/f). I can't garantee the sexes. Sexable, means growing them on for around 8 months, something I don't normally do if I can avoid it. 

GLE's = good looking eggs. Eggs I feel confident are mostly going to hatch. Any duff looking ones get binned early on. 

We might be able to do some swaps in the Autumn ? What else do you breed other than the blue headed tree agamas ?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

haha theres more posts in this thread in the last 3 days than there has been since it started about 3 year agon :lol2:

cmon all you agama lovers get you pics up:mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> Well I won't be supplying reptiles to the UK now until Sept when I will have hundreds of lizards to bring over. I don't want to commit to a price now, it depends on how many I have then. But expect around half what you might pay in Germany ! I incubate the eggs at different temps to get a mix of sexes. But in the past seemed to get a ratio of around 1.4 (m/f). I can't garantee the sexes. Sexable, means growing them on for around 8 months, something I don't normally do if I can avoid it.
> 
> GLE's = good looking eggs. Eggs I feel confident are mostly going to hatch. Any duff looking ones get binned early on.
> 
> We might be able to do some swaps in the Autumn ? What else do you breed other than the blue headed tree agamas ?


ATM nothing. Ill be working on some new species mid to late this year. Im getting set up now


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> ATM nothing. Ill be working on some new species mid to late this year. Im getting set up now


Don't assume the BHTA don't interest me. What are you hoping to work with later this year ?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> Don't assume the BHTA don't interest me. What are you hoping to work with later this year ?


It all depends what I can get my hands on I have a few id really like ill just see what comes up on the shipments


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

@ blaptica have you ever seen agama aceluta on any lists over there?

What agamid species do you breed?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> It all depends what I can get my hands on I have a few id really like ill just see what comes up on the shipments


 
where can i find out whats on these shipments mate


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> where can i find out whats on these shipments mate


Send me your email


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Send me your email


you have been pm'd:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> you have been pm'd:2thumb:


Cheers mate you should have it sorry for the spam im about as technical as a rock!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Cheers mate you should have it sorry for the spam im about as technical as a rock!


haha you got there in the end mate lol

and i know that feeling i know jack about computers myself :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

ahh bollocks just had my txt iv been waiting on and was sent a piture of chinese water dragons:bash: which sucks ass big time. dam if i wanted themi could get them from my local, ijust dont have space for a viv for a trio of them :devil:

also steve is that list just for egypt. i was hoping to see some mwanzae or agama agama on there


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh bollocks just had my txt iv been waiting on and was sent a piture of chinese water dragons:bash: which sucks ass big time. dam if i wanted themi could get them from my local, ijust dont have space for a viv for a trio of them :devil:


 theres a few agamas on that list.....


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> theres a few agamas on that list.....


yeah theres a few but only 2 are standing out at me just now and thats 
Trapelus mutapilis and Laudakia stellio. when does this shipment come in i might be intrested in one or both of these


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah theres a few but only 2 are standing out at me just now and thats
> Trapelus mutapilis and Laudakia stellio. when does this shipment come in i might be intrested in one or both of these


probably end of june early july dates arent sent yet. Let all your locals know as well and ill email them the lists if they want them


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Just incase anyone is interested these are the agamas available PM me for info

Agama a.spinosa Gray's Agama
Trapelus mutapilis Changeable Agama
Trapelus savignyi Savigny's Agama
Psaudotrapelus sinaitus Sinai Agama
Trapelus Pallida Pale Agama
Laudakia stellio Starred Agama​Laudakia stellio brachydactyla Starred Agama Orange


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> probably end of june early july dates arent sent yet. Let all your locals know as well and ill email them the lists if they want them


hmm it may be a bit to soon for me iv got a lot on in the next couple of months but ill see what happens .

ill let them know but they dont like working with wc reptiles unfortunatley but they may surprise me


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

ah you know youll want them. At those prices as well its almost worth buying a dozen keeping a few breeding stocks then sell what you dont need. Youll get a few breeding colonies out of it and probably not be to out of pocket


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> ah you know youll want them. At those prices as well its almost worth buying a dozen keeping a few breeding stocks then sell what you dont need. Youll get a few breeding colonies out of it and probably not be to out of pocket


oooh i know id like them its just being ready and having the money aswell just now. iv been out of work for 4 months now beacause of torn tendons in my back and been signed of till next year until they heal proparly. 

but ill have a look through care sheets etc and see if i can do something with them. but in the next 2 months i have daughters birthday best mates wedding my wifes best mates wedding, its a brutal couple of months coming up but ill see what i can do.

alsowhere do these need to be picked up from and do you pay for them when you collect type thing?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> oooh i know id like them its just being ready and having the money aswell just now. iv been out of work for 4 months now beacause of torn tendons in my back and been signed of till next year until they heal proparly.
> 
> but ill have a look through care sheets etc and see if i can do something with them. but in the next 2 months i have daughters birthday best mates wedding my wifes best mates wedding, its a brutal couple of months coming up but ill see what i can do.
> 
> alsowhere do these need to be picked up from and do you pay for them when you collect type thing?


shipment comes into london then its getting them from there. If i get a few customers up there though it makes it much cheaper to get them too you

This is post 100 yay


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> shipment comes into london then its getting them from there. If i get a few customers up there though it makes it much cheaper to get them too you
> 
> This is post 100 yay


ahh cool then i will get back to you on that: victory:

and yeah 100th post all we need now is more agamas to show off:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

im working on that


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Think ill get some sinais off of it


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

bump up as someone may be looking for it!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you steve


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Np. mine sits on my chest quite happily they seem to have absolutely no fear whatsoever. Do you find the same kirky


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Np. mine sits on my chest quite happily they seem to have absolutely no fear whatsoever. Do you find the same kirky


na mate my male will happily sit on my hand in the viv but as soon as i pull my hand out of he jumps and bolts lol the 2 females i cant even get near with out them running for the trees :lol2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Do they like to live in colonies and have you noticed if they have a dominant male if in a group?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> Do they like to live in colonies and have you noticed if they have a dominant male if in a group?


If you have a huge setup you can get away with a few males but id say your best off having 1 male with a group of fems. Most agamids are very communal but males are extremely terrtorial especially with females about


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> Do they like to live in colonies and have you noticed if they have a dominant male if in a group?


iv found more than anything my first female seems to be more dominant than the male is even though she is a bit smaller than him and she takes none of his crap lol iv also read aswell that the female is dominant when mating aswell


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> iv found more than anything my first female seems to be more dominant than the male is even though she is a bit smaller than him and she takes none of his crap lol iv also read aswell that the female is dominant when mating aswell


good girls


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's a couple of pics of my male Agama Mwanzae, and his females.

Still can't find any female mwanzae - so many people say they've got them but keep falling through at the last minute!




























If anybody knows where to find female Mwanzae, don't hesitate to let me know!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Willz0r2010 said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my male Agama Mwanzae, and his females.
> 
> Still can't find any female mwanzae - so many people say they've got them but keep falling through at the last minute!
> 
> ...


I know of a place where there are loads!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> good girls


haha yeah i was surprised aswell after reading about some lassie on cbf that her male was constatly pestering the female to mate. i can honestly say iv never saw that happen. 

my male goes completely black with white lips when in a horny mood and shakes and bobs his head about when he is wanting some luuuurrvvvvvv and the females just say do 1 pal :lol2:


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Does it involve Dan?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha yeah i was surprised aswell after reading about some lassie on cbf that her male was constatly pestering the female to mate. i can honestly say iv never saw that happen.
> 
> my male goes completely black with white lips when in a horny mood and shakes and bobs his head about when he is wanting some luuuurrvvvvvv and the females just say do 1 pal :lol2:


they are quite human really


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Willz0r2010 said:


> Here's a couple of pics of my male Agama Mwanzae, and his females.
> 
> Still can't find any female mwanzae - so many people say they've got them but keep falling through at the last minute!
> 
> ...


now that what i like to see :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Willz0r2010 said:


> Does it involve Dan?


Lol i was going to say there in africa..... sorry dude id kill someone if they got my hopes up. They should be on a future import though


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> they are quite human really


haha yeah they dont put out if they dont want it is what iv noticed :lol2:


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Lol i was going to say there in africa..... sorry dude id kill someone if they got my hopes up. They should be on a future import though


He didn't so much get my hopes up, he just kept sending me different shipment lists, and I kept slipping in the word "mwanzae" to drop the hint and none of them had any on, and he didn't mention he could get any! Bloomin' annoying.

Finally managed to get two female Agama Agama 100% proven, so at least he has a couple of ladies to keep him occupied until I find some Mwanzae.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Willz0r2010 said:


> He didn't so much get my hopes up, he just kept sending me different shipment lists, and I kept slipping in the word "mwanzae" to drop the hint and none of them had any on, and he didn't mention he could get any! Bloomin' annoying.
> 
> Finally managed to get two female Agama Agama 100% proven, so at least he has a couple of ladies to keep him occupied until I find some Mwanzae.


Send me your email and ill keep you up with lists but the next one is egypt and they arent on there. I have seen them on rougth lists of his before but I couldnt tell you when they are coming in. Just out of curiosity how many waxies do you feed yours


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Send me your email and ill keep you up with lists but the next one is egypt and they arent on there. I have seen them on rougth lists of his before but I couldnt tell you when they are coming in. Just out of curiosity how many waxies do you feed yours


I never use waxies, my Agamas are dead happy with locusts, crix and mealies.

The male never used to eat mealworms but all of a sudden he's gone nuts for them. Might try him on waxies as a treat perhaps?

Have you managed to get yours out without them disappearing into the distance? Our male is calming down a bit and lets you stroke him / move him while in the viv, but I can't trust him not to leg it if he gets out!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

oh yeah mate i mentioned that shipment to my local rep shop today and they aint intrested because there wild caught:devil:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Willz0r2010 said:


> I never use waxies, my Agamas are dead happy with locusts, crix and mealies.
> 
> The male never used to eat mealworms but all of a sudden he's gone nuts for them. Might try him on waxies as a treat perhaps?
> 
> Have you managed to get yours out without them disappearing into the distance? Our male is calming down a bit and lets you stroke him / move him while in the viv, but I can't trust him not to leg it if he gets out!


Unfortunately mate they all randomly died. I have no idea why all tests proved inconclusive. Must have been a virus 

I read abit about someone saying they fed loads to them it was the only way to keep them alive and wondered if it was maybe the mistake i made as I rarely feed waxies


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

Blimey, sorry to hear that!!

We've had ours for a year or so now and they're only getting bigger and healthier. Def. sounds more like a virus to me. I know they have to be wormed loads, and checked for red mite a lot.

I'm hoping to eventually captive-breed them, or even just normal red-headed agamas because they're so hard to find in the UK but it seems that breeding them is very tricky!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> oh yeah mate i mentioned that shipment to my local rep shop today and they aint intrested because there wild caught:devil:


I know WC is an issue but the way I see it once apon a time that was the only option available to get a herp. And everyone complains about a lack of choice in what's for sale as lizards, if someone with the right knowledge and care can cope with WC and maybe in time breed then it will be good for the "reptile world".


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Willz0r2010 said:


> Blimey, sorry to hear that!!
> 
> We've had ours for a year or so now and they're only getting bigger and healthier. Def. sounds more like a virus to me. I know they have to be wormed loads, and checked for red mite a lot.
> 
> I'm hoping to eventually captive-breed them, or even just normal red-headed agamas because they're so hard to find in the UK but it seems that breeding them is very tricky!


No sign of mites or parasites. I never actually had an issue with them on that. I do regularly use GSE though


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> I know WC is an issue but the way I see it once apon a time that was the only option available to get a herp. And everyone complains about a lack of choice in what's for sale as lizards, if someone with the right knowledge and care can cope with WC and maybe in time breed then it will be good for the "reptile world".


My point exactly ill happily work with WC but only with the goal to breed them


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Willz0r2010 said:


> Have you managed to get yours out without them disappearing into the distance? Our male is calming down a bit and lets you stroke him / move him while in the viv, but I can't trust him not to leg it if he gets out!




I have a funny story to tell, years ago when I was about 13 with a bedroom full of viv's and a dad happy to take me to a shop to buy any lizard I showed enough knowledge to be able to keep I decided I wanted a colony of collared lizards, I went to the shop and ask the owner for a closer look at his four collards and as he opened the viv 2 of the lizards jumped at the viv door flew up the shop keepers arm over his shoulder and straight out the shop door that hadn't closed lol 

We never saw them ever again and I can only guess something sad happened to them in a busy town called elmers end. 

My dad said no way son they too fast for you look at this water dragon he looks great lol. And yes just as fast!!!!!!! But turned out to be one hell of a pet that I will never forget


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> My point exactly ill happily work with WC but only with the goal to breed them


i totally agree wc shouldnt be bought just to be a pet they should have a the purpose to try and establish a cb population but sadly it dosnt really work like that


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> i totally agree wc shouldnt be bought just to be a pet they should have a the purpose to try and establish a cb population but sadly it dosnt really work like that




When a breeder orders a WC species to try and start a new breeding program how many of that species do they order? I'm guessing as it's difficult to get certain species buying just a pair could turn out to be a mistake if they don't breed. Also would be hard to bring another WC into a viv with maybe LTC


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> When a breeder orders a WC species to try and start a new breeding program how many of that species do they order? I'm guessing as it's difficult to get certain species buying just a pair could turn out to be a mistake if they don't breed. Also would be hard to bring another WC into a viv with maybe LTC


really i cant answer that im only at beginer level lol but id imagine a good few to make sure they get 2/3 trios and im not sure how hard it would be to introduce wc to say ltc as iv only been keeping for just over a year and all mines are cb


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

say if your hoping for 2x 1.3 colonies where you need 8 your best bet is to order maybe double that as you can never guarantee sexes. Then sort out the colonies you need and sell the surplus


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

nooooooooooo just checked my splendida eggs and all but one has totally deflated :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: 

oh well i didnt think they were fertile but it has proven to be the case.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> nooooooooooo just checked my splendida eggs and all but one has totally deflated :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
> 
> oh well i didnt think they were fertile but it has proven to be the case.


 
 whats the humidity? Do they look like minging yellow slugs or are they still white


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> whats the humidity? Do they look like minging yellow slugs or are they still white


they were a yellow colour and were never really white thats why i thought they were slugs to begin with also candled the one thats left and theres nothing in it at all. not to worry though there will hopefully be some more soon. im just glad i didnt have my hopes up on them from the start


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> they were a yellow colour and were never really white thats why i thought they were slugs to begin with also candled the one thats left and theres nothing in it at all. not to worry though there will hopefully be some more soon. im just glad i didnt have my hopes up on them from the start


Its a shame but you done the right thing giving them a go


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Its a shame but you done the right thing giving them a go


yeah the last thing i would of done is bin then straight off. but not to worry when theres one clutch a second should hopefully follow soon


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2007)

*Somali Painted Agamas*

Just come across this thread. I had a pair of painted Agamas Laudakis stellio which had two clutches of nine eggs each one in December and another in April, 100% hatch.
They were WC, I knew the importer and he had three in the batch which were almost dead and gave them to me. I managed to get two pulled round and they happily were a pair. They became very tame especially the female.
I don't have any pictures of the adults but here is a picture of one off the Internet along with some pictures of the eggs, babies and a video link of the babies. Turn the sound down on the video it's naff.




































An hour old.









Video Link


Cheers John


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

JohnG said:


> Just come across this thread. I had a pair of painted Agamas Laudakis stellio which had two clutches of nine eggs each one in December and another in April, 100% hatch.
> They were WC, I knew the importer and he had three in the batch which were almost dead and gave them to me. I managed to get two pulled round and they happily were a pair. They became very tame especially the female.
> I don't have any pictures of the adults but here is a picture of one off the Internet along with some pictures of the eggs, babies and a video link of the babies. Turn the sound down on the video it's naff.
> image
> ...


very nice mate im actually considering geeting these of the import that steve was on about but dont know if ill have the money in time which is a bummer. its good to see other agamas other than bloody beardies the world is crazy with them lol.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice johng. Everyone thats kept a stellio species comments on how tame they become. A friend has laudakia stellio brachydactyla and those are like puppies!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

A few pics from today

Acanthocercus Atricollis (These are the ones I keep wild)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

My japalura splendida (He has a waterfall so this bowl i only use a little bit of water in hence why its dry)


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

:lol2: the more i see that fella the more female screams at me. every pic you put up it looks different


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

heres my boy he is getting better with handleing aswell today :2thumb:









and my new wee lassie :flrt:









and the male being bossed about


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Can you do me a favour and get me 2 pics of your male. One of the vent area and one of the cheek? Sounds stupid but I keep doing the same thing. Ive checked so many times and keep coming to the conclusion hes male then I see other pics and it throws me!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah mate ill get it done in a bit.

and yeah if i had only saw that splendida for the first time in that post in every pic id say female :bash:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah mate ill get it done in a bit.
> 
> and yeah if i had only saw that splendida for the first time in that post in every pic id say female :bash:


His patterning is confusing as he doesnt really have the strong lines but hes certainly not chequered nd the vent area and chin says male to me but a good clear pic may help


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> His patterning is confusing as he doesnt really have the strong lines but hes certainly not chequered nd the vent area and chin says male to me but a good clear pic may help


 no luck there mate he took a flipper and and went into hiding ill need to leave him be ill put up ones i took through the mesh but there crap it dosnt help the camera on my phone is terrible on the other hand my new female just jumped straight out the tank onto the bloody floor run up me onto my face then jumped back in the viv. it all happened in about 5 seconds. there so bloody fast


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> no luck there mate he took a flipper and and went into hiding ill need to leave him be ill put up ones i took through the mesh but there crap it dosnt help the camera on my phone is terrible on the other hand my new female just jumped straight out the tank onto the bloody floor run up me onto my face then jumped back in the viv. it all happened in about 5 seconds. there so bloody fast


Lol no rush just when you can

Heres some pics of Des one of my LTC Acanthocercus atricollis


























































Heres some more of some of my others


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey mate its the best i could do just now and can only get a pic of his vent just now and to be honest mate i dont really see a difference between male and female vents, he dosnt even have any pores that i can see


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Lol no rush just when you can
> 
> Heres some pics of Des one of my LTC Acanthocercus atricollis
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> SteveCourty said:
> 
> 
> > Lol no rush just when you can
> ...


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> kirky1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Des is one of the best lizards i have ever had the privilidge of keeping believe it or not he was a rescue. Really thin and parasites when I got him, masses of stuck shed (He still has issues with his mouth)
> ...


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> SteveCourty said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm when my daughters rabbit dies id be able to fit about a 6x2x4 roughly viv in its place and above it theres room for another 6x2x4space aswell but i want to use that for my other vivs but i would like bif big fat viv in there
> ...


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> kirky1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Does your daughter know you plan to feed the rabbit to a snake in London zoo! Well that's the quickest way I know to bump off a rabbit and get space for a new viv
> ...


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> kirky1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Does your daughter know you plan to feed the rabbit to a snake in London zoo! Well that's the quickest way I know to bump off a rabbit and get space for a new viv
> ...


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> Ste123 said:
> 
> 
> > lol i aint going all the way to london to give the zoo a rabbit thats for sure thats going to the local burmese
> ...


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> kirky1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Ste123 said:
> ...


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> SteveCourty said:
> 
> 
> > kirky1980 said:
> ...


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

whats with all the quotes being screwed up


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> whats with all the quotes being screwed up


I think youll find you started it


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I think youll find you started it


oh :blush: did i do something wrong lol ill blame the beer :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> oh :blush: did i do something wrong lol ill blame the beer :lol2:


lol lets all blame united. i hate united so twas good. I do support the british team but it was truly excellent to see them get so outplayed. Messi is something special


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Back on topic im going to order some of these


















Im stuck on another species of agamid maybe these


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> lol lets all blame united. i hate united so twas good. I do support the british team but it was truly excellent to see them get so outplayed. Messi is something special




My O/H watched the game so she could hear giggs getting booed lol after 20mins of listening to her go on about no boo's I explained how the Spanish wouldn't care she buggered off to watch Tv in another room leaving me to drink plenty of booze and swearing without being nagged! Her parting words as she walked out the room was "that Rooney is one hell of an ugly [email protected]" lol


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Back on topic im going to order some of these
> 
> image
> image
> ...


This is the reason I love agama's so much, the diversity of the species is truly magical. The Colour of the blue one "top pic" is breath taking


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> This is the reason I love agama's so much, the diversity of the species is truly magical. The Colour of the blue one "top pic" is breath taking


they are pseudotrapelus sinaitus ive been after some for about 18 months so I am not missing out!!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Have you ever seen this dude hes one of mine


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

wow that sinaitus is lush:mf_dribble: where you getting these from? are these on the import? 

and yeah the game was good i wanted man u to win because i like fergie he is class but barca are the best tea, to ever grace this planet..............




















after dundee fc :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

yes  id rather watch dundee that united so your onto something there


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

didnt manage to get my agamas to breed this year  will have to try again next year


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> yes  id rather watch dundee that united so your onto something there


oh i might really have to re think things id love some sinaitus. i never noticed them on the import list hmmm. i need to sweet talk my wife me thinks:whistling2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

How long do these agamids from wild caught live for in captivity?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> How long do these agamids from wild caught live for in captivity?


Some will never adjust to life in a viv unfortunatley. Most will though what youll be needing to do if you gt some is get fecal tests done and treat anything that appears on them. also work on rehydrating the lizards and feeding them up. Most important is to not constantly handle them to start with you need to let them settle


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Some will never adjust to life in a viv unfortunatley. Most will though what youll be needing to do if you gt some is get fecal tests done and treat anything that appears on them. also work on rehydrating the lizards and feeding them up. Most important is to not constantly handle them to start with you need to let them settle


Steve you seem to be rather experienced in gaining WC agamids (obviously from an importer) and not just one species so do you reckonmend it for others or is it such a hit and miss almost luck to get a WC that survives, do you have a large room with plenty of vivs or do u restock regulary due to losses


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> Steve you seem to be rather experienced in gaining WC agamids (obviously from an importer) and not just one species so do you reckonmend it for others or is it such a hit and miss almost luck to get a WC that survives, do you have a large room with plenty of vivs or do u restock regulary due to losses


I havent actually brought anything for some time. Ive recentley lost 3 agama mwanzae to a mystery virus? i got 6 atricollis over a year ago I lost 2 but that was mainly due to the incompetence of the shop I got them from the guy was a complete idiot who didnt have a clue. All six were near death so shows how tougth they really are. other than that ive had few losses you just need to keep on top of everything main problems are normally RI or parasites, both are treatable


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> oh i might really have to re think things id love some sinaitus. i never noticed them on the import list hmmm. i need to sweet talk my wife me thinks:whistling2:


buy her something pretty like a diamond encusted football


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> buy her something pretty like a diamond encusted football


 
hahaha she wouldnt thank me for that mate :lol2: she would prefer a holiday in the carribean or something instead :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha she wouldnt thank me for that mate :lol2: she would prefer a holiday in the carribean or something instead :devil:


sure;y the holiday would be worth it for more agamas!!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

The problem is agamas are a lot cheaper than a holiday and you hope last longer than a two week holiday, 




I love the idea of a colony of smaller species agamids but I'm guessing if you lose one from a mistery virus you probably lose them all as they'd be shipped over together and then in the same viv. I know how bad my o/h was with so many lizards dieing of old age over the last 7 Years she'd be heart broken with a death of a new lizard


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> The problem is agamas are a lot cheaper than a holiday and you hope last longer than a two week holiday,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its only been in the mwanzae and think it was just unlucky. They came from a rescue centre who had lost all the others they had so it was always a punt


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea sounds like you took a gamble and I don't blame you, also I've noticed some WC agamids are fairly cheap from
Importers and worth the risk if there is a chance of breeding.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> sure;y the holiday would be worth it for more agamas!!


it would be mate more than worth it but iv not gotthe money for the agamas nevermind a holiday lol but this time next year my wife will be a social worker on 30 k plus a year so there will be plenty then :mf_dribble:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> it would be mate more than worth it but iv not gotthe money for the agamas nevermind a holiday lol but this time next year my wife will be a social worker on 30 k plus a year so there will be plenty then :mf_dribble:


How much are they? I guess it's the set up that's the big cost unless you have an old viv ready to use, I've spent about £300 on my new viv and electrics for it, now just need something to go In it


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> How much are they? I guess it's the set up that's the big cost unless you have an old viv ready to use, I've spent about £300 on my new viv and electrics for it, now just need something to go In it


What size is it?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> it would be mate more than worth it but iv not gotthe money for the agamas nevermind a holiday lol but this time next year my wife will be a social worker on 30 k plus a year so there will be plenty then :mf_dribble:


Haha agama city then


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> Yea sounds like you took a gamble and I don't blame you, also I've noticed some WC agamids are fairly cheap from
> Importers and worth the risk if there is a chance of breeding.


Thats what im trying to promote with this import. Id love to get alot of people large colonies of all species so CB start getting onto the market. Look at Germany they have so much variety of all species because people took the risks


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> How much are they? I guess it's the set up that's the big cost unless you have an old viv ready to use, I've spent about £300 on my new viv and electrics for it, now just need something to go In it


 
na iv not got a spare viv yet im ment to be building a viv but due to lack of funds been unable to get it going just now and i dont have the cash for new setups just now especially with wedding birthdays and school holidays away to start. but after summer when the kids have stopped fleeceing me ill get it started


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> What size is it?




It's four foot and almost 2 foot tall, originally my o/h bought it for a bearded dragon and then changed her mind and wants a uro or a chuck but there is a lack on offer so I'm trying to convince her on trying something different


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> It's four foot and almost 2 foot tall, originally my o/h bought it for a bearded dragon and then changed her mind and wants a uro or a chuck but there is a lack on offer so I'm trying to convince her on trying something different


psudotrapelus sinaitus and I can get you some.....


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Haha agama city then


yeah mate she said i could what i like next year and can even have the utility room to use as a rep room, well i say utility room its about 6x8 room at the backdoor and would get one wall full of vivs and try and keep my other 3 vivs where they are in the living room hehe but it is ages away though


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah mate she said i could what i like next year and can even have the utility room to use as a rep room, well i say utility room its about 6x8 room at the backdoor and would get one wall full of vivs and try and keep my other 3 vivs where they are in the living room hehe but it is ages away though


 
I have a full bedroom to fill  ill start on the vivs next weekend bt itll be months before they are all up and running and I can start filling them


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I have a full bedroom to fill  ill start on the vivs next weekend bt itll be months before they are all up and running and I can start filling them


i wont have that luxury until the kids are grown up and flew the nest in about 20 bloody year :devil:

so ill take what i can get just now lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> i wont have that luxury until the kids are grown up and flew the nest in about 20 bloody year :devil:
> 
> so ill take what i can get just now lol


I got fed up of lodgers being arses so its spare now


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I got fed up of lodgers being arses so its spare now


sounds good to me

hmm i wonder if my mum has room for a my wife and two kids :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> sounds good to me
> 
> hmm i wonder if my mum has room for a my wife and two kids :whistling2:


buy a shed say its for reptiles thn kick your wife and kids into it and have a whole house!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> buy a shed say its for reptiles thn kick your wife and kids into it and have a whole house!


 
fabulous idea iv got a 8x6 out the backs and theres a lot of shit in it hmmm i wonder


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> psudotrapelus sinaitus and I can get you some.....
> 
> image




Not sure I'm allowed ask in the forum but how much?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> Not sure I'm allowed ask in the forum but how much?


Send me your email and ill pop a list over


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

whoop whoop 200th post


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> buy a shed say its for reptiles thn kick your wife and kids into it and have a whole house!




Sheer genius lol I'm off to focus to buy a shed in the closing down sale, I'd buy a good one for them but I'd rather keep the money for all the viv's I need


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

balls epic fail :bash:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> Sheer genius lol I'm off to focus to buy a shed in the closing down sale, I'd buy a good one for them but I'd rather keep the money for all the viv's I need


closing down? is that just your local focus or all of them? if its all of them then result as ill have a KFC around the corner soon!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> balls epic fail :bash:


arr that gives me 100th and 200th


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> arr that gives me 100th and 200th


:devil:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

some of one of my fems


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> closing down? is that just your local focus or all of them? if its all of them then result as ill have a KFC around the corner soon!


The whole company focus has gone bust and it's the closing down sale this weekend across the country, i thought it all be cheap so went to buy some wood for more viv's thinking it be a big discount but nope even a closing down sale is a rip off


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

keeping this on topic these are my favourite agamas but ill need to move to oz to have one :bash:

Ctenophorus decresii 

















a couple of baby ones :flrt:









and my second favourite 

Ctenophorus fionni


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> The whole company focus has gone bust and it's the closing down sale this weekend across the country, i thought it all be cheap so went to buy some wood for more viv's thinking it be a big discount but nope even a closing down sale is a rip off


yeah they make homebase look cheap


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

This sounds like my type of religion

*The Agamas*

By​*Sri Swami Sivananda*

Introduction
Divisions of the Agamas
Vaishnava Agamas
Saiva Agamas
Sakta Agamas 
*Introduction*

Another class of popular scriptures are the Agamas. The Agamas are theological treatises and practical manuals of divine worship. The Agamas include the _Tantras_, _Mantras_ and _Yantras_. These are treatises explaining the external worship of God, in idols, temples, etc. All the Agamas treat of (i) _Jnana_ or Knowledge, (ii) _Yoga _or Concentration, (iii) _Kriya_ or Esoteric Ritual and (iv) _Charya_ or Exoteric Worship. They also give elaborate details about ontology and cosmology, liberation, devotion, meditation, philosophy of Mantras, mystic diagrams, charms and spells, temple-building, image-making, domestic observances, social rules, public festivals, etc.
*Divisions of the Agamas*

The Agamas are divided into three sections: the _Vaishnava_, the _Saiva_ and the _Sakta_. The three chief sects of Hinduism, viz., Vaishnavism, Saivism and Saktism, base their doctrines and dogmas on their respective Agamas. The Vaishnava Agamas or Pancharatra Agamas glorify God as Vishnu. The Saiva Agamas glorify God as Siva and have given rise to an important school of philosophy known as Saiva-Siddhanta, which prevails in South India, particularly in the districts of Tirunelveli and Madurai. The Sakta Agamas or Tantras glorify God as the Mother of the Universe, under one of the many names of Devi.
The Agamas do not derive their authority from the Vedas, but are not antagonistic to them. They are all Vedic in spirit and character. That is the reason why they are regarded as authoritative.
*Vaishnava Agamas*

The Vaishnava Agamas are of four kinds: the Vaikhanasa, Pancharatra, Pratishthasara and Vijnanalalita. The Brahma, Saiva, Kaumara, Vasishtha, Kapila, Gautamiya and the Naradiya are the seven groups of the Pancharatras. The Naradiya section of the Santi-Parva of the Mahabharata is the earliest source of information about the Pancharatras.
Vishnu is the Supreme Lord in the Pancharatra Agamas. The Vaishnavas regard the Pancharatra Agamas to be the most authoritative. They believe that these Agamas were revealed by Lord Vishnu Himself. Narada-Pancharatra says: "Everything from Brahman to a blade of grass is Lord Krishna." This corresponds to the Upanishadic declaration: "All this is, verily, Brahman—_Sarvam Khalvidam Brahma_."
There are two hundred and fifteen of these Vaishnava texts. Isvara, Ahirbudhnya, Paushkara, Parama, Sattvata, Brihad-Brahma and Jnanamritasara Samhitas are the important ones.
*Saiva Agamas*

The Saivas recognise twenty-eight Agamas, of which the chief is Kamika. The Agamas are also the basis of Kashmir Saivism which is called the Pratyabhijna system. The latter works of Pratyabhijna system show a distinct leaning to Advaitism. The Southern Saivism, i.e., Saiva Siddhanta, and the Kashmir Saivism, regard these Agamas as their authority, besides the Vedas. Each Agama has Upa-Agamas. Of these, only fragmentary texts of twenty are extant. Lord Siva is the central God in the Saiva Agamas. They are suitable to this age, Kali Yuga. They are open to all castes and both the sexes.
*Sakta Agamas*

There is another group of scriptures known as the _Tantras_. They belong to the Sakta cult. They glorify _Sakti _as the World-Mother. They dwell on the Sakti (energy) aspect of God and prescribe numerous courses of ritualistic worship of the Divine Mother in various forms. There are seventy-seven Agamas. These are very much like the Puranas in some respects. The texts are usually in the form of dialogues between Siva and Parvati. In some of these, Siva answers the questions put by Parvati, and in others, Parvati answers, Siva questioning. Mahanirvana, Kularnava, Kulasara, Prapanchasara, Tantraraja, Rudra-Yamala, Brahma-Yamala, Vishnu-Yamala and Todala Tantra are the important works. The Agamas teach several occult practices some of which confer powers, while the others bestow knowledge and freedom. Sakti is the creative power of Lord Siva. Saktism is really a supplement to Saivism.
Among the existing books on the Agamas, the most famous are the Isvara-Samhita, Ahirbudhnya-Samhita, Sanatkumara-Samhita, Narada-Pancharatra, Spanda-Pradipika and the Mahanirvana-Tantra.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> This sounds like my type of religion
> 
> *The Agamas*
> 
> ...


hahaha class mate "i philip kirk of dundee pledge my alegance to the agama's" :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey steve iv just been fortunate enough to get some vent and cheek pics off my male for you as iv just found him like this hanging from 2 nails lol










couple of vent pics. sorry it the best i can do with my camera on my phone


















and cheek 










also what colour does yours go when it gets stressed that could determinie it aswell i have read somewhere aswell that stress colour could tell aswell but im sure it was in german so it was translated so i may have got that wrong.

my male goes completely black when stressed or horny lol and my females go an olive sort of colour


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

my male goes completely black when stressed or horny lol and my females go an olive sort of colour[/QUOTE]



Lol @ horny. I do that as well


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> my male goes completely black when stressed or horny lol and my females go an olive sort of colour


 

Lol @ horny. I do that as well[/QUOTE]


:gasp: what go black when your horny ?


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> Lol @ horny. I do that as well


 
:gasp: what go black when your horny ?[/QUOTE]

Only when the lights go out!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> :gasp: what go black when your horny ?


Only when the lights go out![/QUOTE]


ahhh i thought you went al jolson on the wife for some luuuurrrrrrvvvvvv


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> Only when the lights go out!


 
ahhh i thought you went al jolson on the wife for some luuuurrrrrrvvvvvv[/QUOTE]

I've never known a post to lose it's topic so
Much as this one lol. Any way who's al Jolson?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> ahhh i thought you went al jolson on the wife for some luuuurrrrrrvvvvvv


I've never known a post to lose it's topic so
Much as this one lol. Any way who's al Jolson?[/QUOTE]

hahaha it does but only 3 of us seem to use it lol

and google him you will see what i ment :lol2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just googled al Jolson and if he did that today on tv he wouldn't make it out the building alive lol


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> Just googled al Jolson and if he did that today on tv he wouldn't make it out the building alive lol


lol the things they used to get away with is nuts 

back on topic iv just found out ther 27 species in the japalura genus :flrt:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> lol the things they used to get away with is nuts
> 
> back on topic iv just found out ther 27 species in the japalura genus :flrt:


Got any pix of the ones you like the most


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

just found good video of a guy's viv build for his trio of splendida its some viv in the end
YouTube - ‪Vivarium Remodel for Japalura splendida‬‏


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

How truthful/useful is this caresheet


Care Sheet for Agamas

Average Rating Given To This Care Sheet Is 3.67*** (1=lowest, 5=highest)****Last Updated: 11/12/2004
Main Category:

Lizards
Sub Category:

Agamas
*Care Sheet Submitted By:

Anonymous
Years Experience:

Under 1 Year
Species:

Japalura splendida
Other Species or Phases this Care Sheet May Cover:

N/A
Sexing and Characteristics:

Agamas are recognized by their large, broad triangular shaped head, long tails and strong legs. Sharp claws for digging and tree climbing. Their tails may break off defensively and it does not regenerate. Fully grown at 12 inches.with their tail longer than body. Green in color and edge of mouth white. Tongue is pink. A low crest runs along their back from their head down their tail. Scales are overlapped and have a prominent center ridge. Set of bright, yellowish-green stripe markings on the side of their body. Under belly is white. Males have a larger dewlap. These lizard are egg layers. Excellent eye sight and will change color in response to temperature changes and stress. One of the general names for this agamid is "mountain lizard".
Mostly Active During:

Day
Substrate and Water Needs:

Require water for drinking and laying in. 
Like to climb on rocks and and branches for basking.
Lighting and UVB:

Not necessary for UVB but I use a reptile-glo light.
Temperatures and Humidity:

Temperature not lower than 70 degrees Fahrenheit to 90 degrees Fahrenheit. If cold, they coloring will turn black as they try to conserve their energy for heat.
Heating and Equipment:

Use a ceramic heat lamp with 50 watt reptile-glo bulb.
Caging Provided:

With one Japalura contained in 20 gallon tank with screen lid. 
Saucer deep enough for water to drink and lay in. I use glass pebbles in the bottom so when feeding crickets they do not drown. Cage should have a warm and cool side. Plenty of plants to hide and climb, can be real or artificial. Use a terracotta planter, cut in half with hacksaw, for a hiding place. 
Cover 2 inches of cage with a bone meal and silica sand mixture that is digestible. Made especially for lizard habitats.
Diet:

Carnivorous
Description of Diet:

They eat insects, primarily crickets, meal worms. Sometimes leafy green vegetables.
Supplements, Nutrition and Usage:

Electrolyte and vitamin D3 supplement and calcium
Maintenance:

Very easy to look after. Cage should be cleaned every day of fecal matter. Fresh water daily.
Some Words on this Species:

My lizard like to be handles. I pet her from the top of her head to the end of her nose. She falls asleep and quite content.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> How truthful/useful is this caresheet
> 
> 
> Care Sheet for Agamas
> ...


mmmmm it aint the best reallyfor starters sand for substrate dam its a tree dweller from the mountains of southern china so it will never see sand in its puff 

the sexing bit aint the best or the easiest either males and females look totally differentand very easy to tell apart aswell 

as for temps thats a bit to hot really mid eighties seemsto be preffered by the dragons really plus they need high humidity so means spraying 3/4 times a day aswell


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> mmmmm it aint the best reallyfor starters sand for substrate dam its a tree dweller from the mountains of southern china so it will never see sand in its puff
> 
> the sexing bit aint the best or the easiest either males and females look totally differentand very easy to tell apart aswell
> 
> as for temps thats a bit to hot really mid eighties seemsto be preffered by the dragons really plus they need high humidity so means spraying 3/4 times a day aswell




Lol that's the third caresheet from another website I've been told is rubbish so I think I will give up there for now


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> Lol that's the third caresheet from another website I've been told is rubbish so I think I will give up there for now


 
i can give you a good care sheet but its in german and will need translated. its been like my bible really :lol2:

Japalura splendida - Terrarium für Bergagamen - [FAQ] Bergagamen - Terraristik Forum - Terraon.de


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanx mate I can translate it in google when I get to my pc


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> Thanx mate I can translate it in google when I get to my pc


no probs bud the germans have been keeping them successfully for years now so there care is tryied and trusted so its good enough for me.
anything found in english or us hasnt been the most reliable method of keeping. possibly another good reason there not so well know over here


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> no probs bud the germans have been keeping them successfully for years now so there care is tryied and trusted so its good enough for me.
> anything found in english or us hasnt been the most reliable method of keeping. possibly another good reason there not so well know over here


I may soon have the availabilty of importing from Germany so ill see what splendida I can get


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I may soon have the availabilty of importing from Germany so ill see what splendida I can get


what? where? when? why? and how do you get these contacts for shipments and imports from germany :lol2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> what? where? when? why? and how do you get these contacts for shipments and imports from germany :lol2:




Lol probably from a german


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> Lol probably from a german


 
:hmm: that could be a possibility :yeahright:

hows the missus anyway has she no spat that bairn out yet?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> what? where? when? why? and how do you get these contacts for shipments and imports from germany :lol2:


 
Ahha now that would be telling  I havent spoke to him yet prob is I dont think he will be cheap as he stores animlas at a facility to sell and theres the obvious import costs


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Ahha now that would be telling  I havent spoke to him yet prob is I dont think he will be cheap as he stores animlas at a facility to sell and theres the obvious import costs


thats ok though if theres reptiles there that you wouldnt see over here.
hmmm i wonder if they will have japalura swinhonis over there. i found out about them yesterday and dam the nice


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> thats ok though if theres reptiles there that you wouldnt see over here.
> hmmm i wonder if they will have japalura swinhonis over there. i found out about them yesterday and dam the nice


ATM i have no idea what he has but he can get stuff I cant


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> ATM i have no idea what he has but he can get stuff I cant


that sounds bloody good to me dude. will you be getting a list of what he has?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> that sounds bloody good to me dude. will you be getting a list of what he has?


Ill be asking later


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning gents looks like we all online again, Steve you say he stores them in a facility so they could be some LTC with a higher chance of survival than some fresh WC which would be a bonus, problem is the euro and the pound yada yada......... And taxes!


Hopefully still cheaper than the UK prices for unusual lizards. Maybe he'd meet you at hammn expo so no delivery costs


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> Morning gents looks like we all online again, Steve you say he stores them in a facility so they could be some LTC with a higher chance of survival than some fresh WC which would be a bonus, problem is the euro and the pound yada yada......... And taxes!
> 
> 
> Hopefully still cheaper than the UK prices for unusual lizards. Maybe he'd meet you at hammn expo so no delivery costs


problem is your looking at high import costs and massively increased prices compared to what I can offer through Dan Fryer - Location services as we order ours and they are 'fresh' basically meaning we order in a shipment you recieve it soon after initial treating it means prices are reduced for this reason. We act only as a broker whilst this guy has stock. The other way to look at it is if you wanted say agama spinosa I can get you them, I cant guarantee sexes so you say want to get a colony of 1.4 your best bet is to order 10 (You recieve a 10% discount for orders of more than 10 of one speces) you pick your 5 sexed ones and sell the remaining five. IF you keep these for say a month or so before selling them they then become more acclimatised meaning you can probably sell that lizard for a significant profit paying for your entire collection. This is how most breeders etc import. I can also at each persons choice put you in contact with those who have brought the same species meaning you can swap sexes if you dont recieve what you were hoping for.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> problem is your looking at high import costs and massively increased prices compared to what I can offer through Dan Fryer - Location services as we order ours and they are 'fresh' basically meaning we order in a shipment you recieve it soon after initial treating it means prices are reduced for this reason. We act only as a broker whilst this guy has stock. The other way to look at it is if you wanted say agama spinosa I can get you them, I cant guarantee sexes so you say want to get a colony of 1.4 your best bet is to order 10 (You recieve a 10% discount for orders of more than 10 of one speces) you pick your 5 sexed ones and sell the remaining five. IF you keep these for say a month or so before selling them they then become more acclimatised meaning you can probably sell that lizard for a significant profit paying for your entire collection. This is how most breeders etc import. I can also at each persons choice put you in contact with those who have brought the same species meaning you can swap sexes if you dont recieve what you were hoping for.


It comes down to what you depends what you pay and who gets it for you, 

I need to get a reptile shed up and running in this new house so i have the space for spare viv's to use. I watched a few YouTube vids from the USA and noticed how many feed live WC agamids to larger lizards. I'm guessing the price of a WC is cheaper than a tub of roaches. I don't agree with doing it mainly because I love agamids and also the damage the food could do to the kept monitor


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey steve have you ever saw des or barrick this colour before. i never though atricollis colours could be so intense.









also have you come across agama planiceps before on any lists?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> It comes down to what you depends what you pay and who gets it for you,
> 
> I need to get a reptile shed up and running in this new house so i have the space for spare viv's to use. I watched a few YouTube vids from the USA and noticed how many feed live WC agamids to larger lizards. I'm guessing the price of a WC is cheaper than a tub of roaches. I don't agree with doing it mainly because I love agamids and also the damage the food could do to the kept monitor


Unfortunatley some species need lizards as part of their diet anoles traditionally have been used due to ease of breeding and price. I think in the future you will see beardies used more due to the over breeding and possibly leos eventually. Some WC will need this no matter what others have been successfully moved to rodents. CB can often be converted. I hate so see anything used and dont agree with using live unless its a problem feeder unfortunatley in the grand scheme of things there isnt much difference in using a lizard to a rat, both are living creatures just in most peoples minds a rat is a lesser species and people dont have the attachment that they have to lizards. Obviously any lizard keeper naturally dislikes it much like aot of invert keepers hate that we use certain animals theyd consider pets as feeders


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Unfortunatley some species need lizards as part of their diet anoles traditionally have been used due to ease of breeding and price. I think in the future you will see beardies used more due to the over breeding and possibly leos eventually. Some WC will need this no matter what others have been successfully moved to rodents. CB can often be converted. I hate so see anything used and dont agree with using live unless its a problem feeder unfortunatley in the grand scheme of things there isnt much difference in using a lizard to a rat, both are living creatures just in most peoples minds a rat is a lesser species and people dont have the attachment that they have to lizards. Obviously any lizard keeper naturally dislikes it much like aot of invert keepers hate that we use certain animals theyd consider pets as feeders




Very well put mate, and funnily enough in some countries humans eat rats and lizards as well..... Apparently tastes like chicken lol

I'd rather just eat a real chicken, a bit like non-alcoholic beer that tastes like beer! Just give me beer


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> hey steve have you ever saw des or barrick this colour before. i never though atricollis colours could be so intense.
> image
> 
> also have you come across agama planiceps before on any lists?
> ...


Only on rougth lists they are infact my most wanted species :2thumb: just rarer than rocking horse poop


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh and Des has had the most colouring, His spine goes completely yellow and green and his legs all blue he is absolutely stunning far prettier than barrack


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Only on rougth lists they are infact my most wanted species :2thumb: just rarer than rocking horse poop





SteveCourty said:


> Oh and Des has had the most colouring, His spine goes completely yellow and green and his legs all blue he is absolutely stunning far prettier than barrack


 
ahh i see they are stunning looking things. i saw a pic earlier and either it was titled wrong or males are practicaly double spits of agama agama.

ididnt realise at all des produced those kinda colours thats pretty dam amazing:flrt:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh i see they are stunning looking things. i saw a pic earlier and either it was titled wrong or males are practicaly double spits of agama agama.
> 
> ididnt realise at all des produced those kinda colours thats pretty dam amazing:flrt:


Well nowhere near to that as the full body colouring wasnt there. Dont trust google pics to learn the looks of species. They are normally wrong


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Google pix show the very best pix. And therefore not the normal variants you would find. Stunning pix though


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Well nowhere near to that as the full body colouring wasnt there. Dont trust google pics to learn the looks of species. They are normally wrong


 
lol yeah i know there brutal for it when i typed agama planiceps earlier the amount off agama agama or mwanzae not sure which ones that kept coming up saying there planiceps lol 

id certainly not say no to some of those there cracking wee looking things:flrt:


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2007)

If anyone is interested I have a copy of Altitudinal Ecology of Agama tuberculata Gray in the Western Himalayas Robert C. Waltner. 
and you can get the pdf file from my Scribd page.

Cheers John


----------



## JohnG (Mar 5, 2007)

Forgot to say there is no existing copyright on it so your okay to download it etc.:2thumb:

John


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

JohnG said:


> If anyone is interested I have a copy of Altitudinal Ecology of Agama tuberculata Gray in the Western Himalayas Robert C. Waltner.
> and you can get the pdf file from my Scribd page.
> 
> Cheers John


id be intrested in that mate and im pretty sure steve on here would aswell : victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

iv downloaded it cheers mate :no1:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool I down load it later when at my pc


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

ill download when I get 5 (Very rare atm)


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey steve what would you think about using a flexarium for splendida's. i know it will be a pain in the arse keeping the humidity up but that could be sorted with loads of live plants etc etc ?:hmm:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

bumpity bump!!!!

wheres all the good looking agamas tonight then i wanna see some pics:flrt:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Physignathus lesueurii

My little guy.....


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Physignathus lesueurii
> 
> My little guy.....
> 
> image


nice awd mate i so fancy a trio of those :mf_dribble:


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

kirky1980 said:


> nice awd mate i so fancy a trio of those :mf_dribble:


Cheers, yeah I am waiting to determine the sex and going for a wee duo......


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Cheers, yeah I am waiting to determine the sex and going for a wee duo......


 
what age are you looking at to know what sex they are?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

kirky1980 said:


> what age are you looking at to know what sex they are?


That's a question that I have asked on the forum and also on the AWD thread.... This is my first AWD so I don't know the growth/maturity rate atm..... :devil:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> That's a question that I have asked on the forum and also on the AWD thread.... This is my first AWD so I don't know the growth/maturity rate atm..... :devil:


i may be able to help with that iv got a mate in queensland that used to keep these ill drop him a message on facebook if you like to see what he says. he used to breed them.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

kirky1980 said:


> i may be able to help with that iv got a mate in queensland that used to keep these ill drop him a message on facebook if you like to see what he says. he used to breed them.


That would be fantastic, cheers!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Iguanaquinn said:


> That would be fantastic, cheers!


cool mate ill let you know if i find anything out: victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Whats next on your agama list then kirky?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Whats next on your agama list then kirky?


i really really dont know dude. i fancy getting a trio of awd's or a couple of sailfins when the space becomes availible to me but in the short term i quite fancy some calotes versicolour or some other funky asian agamid that jumps at me. but to be honest id be over the moon with another trio of splendida :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> i really really dont know dude. i fancy getting a trio of awd's or a couple of sailfins when the space becomes availible to me but in the short term i quite fancy some calotes versicolour or some other funky asian agamid that jumps at me. but to be honest id be over the moon with another trio of splendida :whistling2:


Did you speak to that shop?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Did you speak to that shop?


yeah the guy i spoke to was a tool. i asked him about 5 times for a price and i still never got it. askedif he had care info aswell and he just said to me same as CWD'S and they need the same size viv apparently which i found strange as im sure there smaller than splendida. he did offer me a young beardie though as a friend for my male :bash: so i hung up :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

haha idiot


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> haha idiot


he was he just didnt seem intrested in talking about them or letting me know anything about them which i though was weird


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> he was he just didnt seem intrested in talking about them or letting me know anything about them which i though was weird


He probably didnt know ought about them so was trying to steer you towards something he did know about. My locals the same great shop but they dont seem to ever want to get something different in


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> He probably didnt know ought about them so was trying to steer you towards something he did know about. My locals the same great shop but they dont seem to ever want to get something different in


yeah you could be right there. he just kept changing the subject to beardies all the time and dam i can get them everywhere if i wanted one i wouldnt need to go to aberdeen for one. but he did say the chapenisis were only small and really young then i asked what size they were and he said only about 5 inches snout to tail. im sure there fully grown at 5inches ish :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah you could be right there. he just kept changing the subject to beardies all the time and dam i can get them everywhere if i wanted one i wouldnt need to go to aberdeen for one. but he did say the chapenisis were only small and really young then i asked what size they were and he said only about 5 inches snout to tail. im sure there fully grown at 5inches ish :lol2:


I dont know alot about them mysef to be honest I dont even have them in any books to find out info on for you. Id google but dont have time atm what have you got on them so far? Id be interested to read


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I dont know alot about them mysef to be honest I dont even have them in any books to find out info on for you. Id google but dont have time atm what have you got on them so far? Id be interested to read


i cant find anything on them really apart from there also known as the green striped dragon but even if i google either of the names its all splendida info that appears.i think its gonna have to be a very deep digging expodition to get anything on them:devil:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> i cant find anything on them really apart from there also known as the green striped dragon but even if i google either of the names its all splendida info that appears.i think its gonna have to be a very deep digging expodition to get anything on them:devil:


was it just the 1 the shop had?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> was it just the 1 the shop had?


yeah mate its just the one.

i have just found this though Japalura sp im Vergleich mit Japalura splendida - Allgemeine Fragen (Bergagamen) - Terraristik Forum - Terraon.de its from my splendida bible and it turns out its actually a forum lol so i searched for chapenaesis and read that. there is not much difference between them and splendida at all really. theres only a few smallthings that tell them apart : victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah mate its just the one.
> 
> i have just found this though Japalura sp im Vergleich mit Japalura splendida - Allgemeine Fragen (Bergagamen) - Terraristik Forum - Terraon.de its from my splendida bible and it turns out its actually a forum lol so i searched for chapenaesis and read that. there is not much difference between them and splendida at all really. theres only a few smallthings that tell them apart : victory:


There are something like 20 different japalura spp. and a further 3 sub species and I do believe its neigh on impossible to tell them apart


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> There are something like 20 different japalura spp. and a further 3 sub species and I do believe its neigh on impossible to tell them apart


yeah i read that aswell and the pics for comparison in that link didnt help me at all either lol but im gonna rake through that link more later on to see what other info i can find


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Interesting. So the fems have a diagonal stripe between the two dorsals rather than the straight symetrical patterning of the splendida. I have only read the first page does it go on about telling the differences in males?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Interesting. So the fems have a diagonal stripe between the two dorsals rather than the straight symetrical patterning of the splendida. I have only read the first page does it go on about telling the differences in males?


 
lol dunno mate i only quickly read the first page aswell but if you type in japalura in the search box at the top there loads of hits. that link was the only one iv read so far


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Both copies of J. chapaensis infralabiale had fewer and more toe-IV subdigitale blades as they were compared with specimens of J. splendida. The former also differed by J. Makii, J. P. xanthostoma, swinhonis J., and J. splendida by less scales on the dorsal ridge (Tale 1).

In both sexes, the relative length of the toe IV with J. chapaensis larger than those of other species. The species also shows the adult animals with SVL less than Makii J. and J. splendida, during IOD and FLL in relation to the larger SVL J. chapaensis than in the past two species is on. HLL is on the J. J. Makii chapaensis compared to relatively large. On the other hand, SEL HL and in relation to SVL in J. chpaensis larger than that of J. p. xanthostoma and splendida J., and J. and J. swinhonis yunnanensis (Table 2).

Problem with the above youd need to see the species together to tell

Did you not see the pics regarding the stripes where the poster had highlighted the stripes on the J. s. and the J. c.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Both copies of J. chapaensis infralabiale had fewer and more toe-IV subdigitale blades as they were compared with specimens of J. splendida. The former also differed by J. Makii, J. P. xanthostoma, swinhonis J., and J. splendida by less scales on the dorsal ridge (Tale 1).
> 
> In both sexes, the relative length of the toe IV with J. chapaensis larger than those of other species. The species also shows the adult animals with SVL less than Makii J. and J. splendida, during IOD and FLL in relation to the larger SVL J. chapaensis than in the past two species is on. HLL is on the J. J. Makii chapaensis compared to relatively large. On the other hand, SEL HL and in relation to SVL in J. chpaensis larger than that of J. p. xanthostoma and splendida J., and J. and J. swinhonis yunnanensis (Table 2).
> 
> ...


 
i never noticed that first time round.im gonna have to go through that site with a fine toothed comb lol which means later when kids are in bed and not stressing me out :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

just found this aswell mate its quite an intresing read on splendida's
Chinesische Bergagamen von Esther Laue


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> just found this aswell mate its quite an intresing read on splendida's
> Chinesische Bergagamen von Esther Laue


Looks good ive bookmarked this for future reading


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Looks good ive bookmarked this for future reading


yeah i had a quick earlier on and it was very good really. also found an intresting thing about being able to tell the difference between species but its all in german and wont translate through google but i ll dabble with it later and read it not just look at the pictures lol ill post it for youwhen imdone if you want


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah i had a quick earlier on and it was very good really. also found an intresting thing about being able to tell the difference between species but its all in german and wont translate through google but i ll dabble with it later and read it not just look at the pictures lol ill post it for youwhen imdone if you want


Yes please


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

My new guys

Acanthosaura (Capra I think)










































Agama agama


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> My new guys
> 
> Acanthosaura (Capra I think)
> 
> ...


very nice mate the acanthosaura are stunners iv never saw these before.

and the agama agama is lush aswell i assume its a female you have then?
id love to get my hands on a trio of those :mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> very nice mate the acanthosaura are stunners iv never saw these before.
> 
> and the agama agama is lush aswell i assume its a female you have then?
> id love to get my hands on a trio of those :mf_dribble:


Hes a male just not coloured up he probably wont for a few weeks. I can import them in a few months so will buy a load then 

Ive tracked a fem for the mhd as well just need some pennies


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Hes a male just not coloured up he probably wont for a few weeks. I can import them in a few months so will buy a load then
> 
> Ive tracked a fem for the mhd as well just need some pennies


 
ahh cool it was the colour that threw me lol 
and what do you mean a few months lol i take they will be from abroad or have you source some here?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh cool it was the colour that threw me lol
> and what do you mean a few months lol i take they will be from abroad or have you source some here?


Thats when theyll be in on an import


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Thats when theyll be in on an import


 
ahh so theres another coming in then:mf_dribble: i may have to see whats in it at some point. i could do a few months. the egypt one was a bit to soon but i might be able to handle one then.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh cool it was the colour that threw me lol
> and what do you mean a few months lol i take they will be from abroad or have you source some here?


Thats when theyll be in on an import


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh so theres another coming in then:mf_dribble: i may have to see whats in it at some point. i could do a few months. the egypt one was a bit to soon but i might be able to handle one then.


Yeah theres a tanzania one so will have agama agama, agama mwanzae, agama aceluta, acanthocercus atricollis and maybe a few other goodies. Dan has posted the dates


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Yeah theres a tanzania one so will have agama agama, agama mwanzae, agama aceluta, acanthocercus atricollis and maybe a few other goodies. Dan has posted the dates


 
oh wow im gonna need to start getting pennies together id love some mwanzae and agama agama :mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> oh wow im gonna need to start getting pennies together id love some mwanzae and agama agama :mf_dribble:


Im screwed as I have to have them all they are all on my list! I need agama agama fems and acanthocercus atricollis fems as a definite. Just wish planiceps would come up


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Im screwed as I have to have them all they are all on my list! I need agama agama fems and acanthocercus atricollis fems as a definite. Just wish planiceps would come up


 
id love to see planiceps appear :mf_dribble:
and poor you your gonna need to hire a lockup soon enough to house all your reps because you know when they do come in you will take some of each. you wont be able to help yourself :lol2:


edit: woop woop 300th post


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> id love to see planiceps appear :mf_dribble:
> and poor you your gonna need to hire a lockup soon enough to house all your reps because you know when they do come in you will take some of each. you wont be able to help yourself :lol2:
> 
> 
> edit: woop woop 300th post


Nope that was 299 this is 300


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Nope that was 299 this is 300


ahh but if you look at above where your from it says your post was post number 301:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

not a bad job considering it only had 50 post 4 weeks ago and theres only the 2 of us really :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh but if you look at above where your from it says your post was post number 301:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> not a bad job considering it only had 50 post 4 weeks ago and theres only the 2 of us really :lol2:



Shows how much crap we chat


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Shows how much crap we chat


oh thats a hell yeah from me on that :lol2:
but saying that iv found out a good few new things from this thread about agamas that i didnt know so it has done some good :no1:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> oh thats a hell yeah from me on that :lol2:
> but saying that iv found out a good few new things from this thread about agamas that i didnt know so it has done some good :no1:


Good  

We need to convert people. What happened to ste123


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Good
> 
> We need to convert people. What happened to ste123


im not sure i think he has went into hiding not saw him on for a while :devil:

its strange aswell the fact that there must be other agama owners out there with something they need to share with us and show us nice pics of there unusual agamas :whistling2:

so if your out there and reading this join in we want to know all about your agamas please :flrt:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> im not sure i think he has went into hiding not saw him on for a while :devil:
> 
> its strange aswell the fact that there must be other agama owners out there with something they need to share with us and show us nice pics of there unusual agamas :whistling2:
> 
> so if your out there and reading this join in we want to know all about your agamas please :flrt:


Sounds like you should be doing an oxfam style add. Just £2 a week means kirky can have a new splendida.......

Umm I know some keepers but they tend not to post


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Sounds like you should be doing an oxfam style add. Just £2 a week means kirky can have a new splendida.......
> 
> Umm I know some keepers but they tend not to post


 
hahaha for 2 quid a week id have a lot more than splendida id build a reptile outhouse aswell :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Just thought Id share some info as there will be a fair few agamas on these lists. Dan posted this originally so its a direct copy of his post so he refers to me in places just explaining so it doesnt get confusing but ive just probably just confused you more

*2011 imports times/information* 
I get a LOT of emails asking when various imports are going to be done and where i will be importing from etc etc, so i though i'd just post up some blanket information for everyone.

Timings for this year:

*Egypt,* 
Advertise – 1st June
Last orders – 19th June
Deposits in by – 1st July

*South America,* 
Advertise – 19th June
Last orders – 1st July
Deposits in by – 15th July

*North America, *
Advertise – 1st july
Last orders – 15th July
Deposits in by – 1st August

*Indonesia,* 
Advertise – 15th july
Last orders – 1st August
Deposits in by – 15th August

*Tanzania,* 
Advertise – 1st August
Last orders – 15th August
Deposits in by – 1st Sep

*North America,*
Advertise – 15th August
Last orders – 1st Sep
Deposits in by – 15th Sep

*Additional countries:*
Currently there are NO fixed plans to add further countries to this list. However, i am willing to retry Malaysia should we get enough interest. Also worth noting that if there is a country/region you dont see, let me know what you're interested in and i'll see if i can make it happen.

*Animals listed:*
*ANIMAL LISTS WILL NOT BE PUBLISHED BEFORE THE DATES LISTED*
Before you say it, yes, we know that not all the scientific names are either up to date or accurate. The lists provided come from the exporter, who often is not as up to speed with taxonomic changes as you or just flat out isnt really sure.
If there is an animal MISSING from a list that you would like from a country/region advertised then let me know and i'll see what i can do.

*Services offered:*
We are ONLY brokers, simply connecting you with animals that are available. Stock is rarely held and extras not ordered. Previous customers get access to a "surplus" list of animals at a discounted rate but these are still NOT held in stock. For that reason, pictures are NEVER available.

I am looking at adding additional services for the US shipments but details will be published at a later date.

*Contact:*
The single best way to contact us is via email. I am in Canada working other aspects of my career, so, in a different time zone and unable to answer your emails as swiftly as perhaps i would like. To that end, email Stephen Court. Stephen is my UK representative, he handles the animals for me in the UK and has the ability to answer any questions you may have. Email him at [email protected] 

*Requirements:*
Specific details relating to each shipment will be added to the adverts placed, regular terms and conditions remain the same for all shipments though. Please read these before trying to order.
Location services


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Just thought Id share some info as there will be a fair few agamas on these lists. Dan posted this originally so its a direct copy of his post so he refers to me in places just explaining so it doesnt get confusing but ive just probably just confused you more
> 
> *2011 imports times/information*
> I get a LOT of emails asking when various imports are going to be done and where i will be importing from etc etc, so i though i'd just post up some blanket information for everyone.
> ...


nice one mate. i take it the agama agama and mwanzae will be on the tanzania shipment. that should give me time sort something out with the wife :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

HELP do I buy _Trapelus savigynii_ or not! I cant decide!!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> HELP do I buy _Trapelus savigynii_ or not! I cant decide!!


:gasp: off course you do mate why wouldnt you. in all fairness if i could only get one thing of that shipment it would be them :mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> :gasp: off course you do mate why wouldnt you. in all fairness if i could only get one thing of that shipment it would be them :mf_dribble:


The only thing im definetley getting is _Pseudotrapelus sinai. _Im considering some geckos _Stenthodactylus sthenodactylus_ as I have some small vivs theyd be perfect in but im not sure!! Id also feel like they were taking up valuable agamid room lol.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> The only thing im definetley getting is _Pseudotrapelus sinai. _Im considering some geckos _Stenthodactylus sthenodactylus_ as I have some small vivs theyd be perfect in but im not sure!! Id also feel like they were taking up valuable agamid room lol.


 stenos wont take up much room really and you only need 3/4 so one small viv would do :lol2: and when will be the next chance you will get sinitus:whistling2: if not stenos must go :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> stenos wont take up much room really and you only need 3/4 so one small viv would do :lol2: and when will be the next chance you will get sinitus:whistling2: if not stenos must go :lol2:


Well theres 4 species on a later shipment I really want. The _Trapelus Savigynii_ will take up some big vivs so this may mean id have to drop either _Agama agama, Agama aceluta, Agama mwanzae or Acanthocercus Atricollis. _I deffo cant drop the atricollis or dont want to lose the Agama agama which means losing mwanzae which id love to have a second punt on or not keep aceluta that ive wanted for ages. Such a hard life


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Well theres 4 species on a later shipment I really want. The _Trapelus Savigynii_ will take up some big vivs so this may mean id have to drop either _Agama agama, Agama aceluta, Agama mwanzae or Acanthocercus Atricollis. _I deffo cant drop the atricollis or dont want to lose the Agama agama which means losing mwanzae which id love to have a second punt on or not keep aceluta that ive wanted for ages. Such a hard life


boo hoo... poor steve and his humble plumbers wages! Id cut my left nut off to keep the amount you do!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kerrithsoden said:


> boo hoo... poor steve and his humble plumbers wages! Id cut my left nut off to keep the amount you do!


Does it help that im nearly always skint lol


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Does it help that im nearly always skint lol


Im not surprised! If I had a food and electricity bill like yours I think id take a long hard look at my girlfriend and be like..

'yeeeaaah sorry babe, gotta make some cuts you're moving out!' lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kerrithsoden said:


> Im not surprised! If I had a food and electricity bill like yours I think id take a long hard look at my girlfriend and be like..
> 
> 'yeeeaaah sorry babe, gotta make some cuts you're moving out!' lol


lol I hope shes not looking over your shoulder! The plan is to breed and then help pay for everything by the babies. Will never break even but produce CB and make back some pennies as well. 

BTW you should post your frilly and beardie pics up in here they are both agamids and me and kirky need someone to talk too. I think my constant barrage of new agamids he could keep is upsetting him hes quieter these days


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Well theres 4 species on a later shipment I really want. The _Trapelus Savigynii_ will take up some big vivs so this may mean id have to drop either _Agama agama, Agama aceluta, Agama mwanzae or Acanthocercus Atricollis. _I deffo cant drop the atricollis or dont want to lose the Agama agama which means losing mwanzae which id love to have a second punt on or not keep aceluta that ive wanted for ages. Such a hard life


 ahh poor Steve life is a bitch ain't it lol why don't you get the sinitus anyway and by the time mwanzae come in you will of be able to find somewhere else to put them. Win win situation there:2thumb:



kerrithsoden said:


> boo hoo... poor steve and his humble plumbers wages! Id cut my left nut off to keep the amount you do!


 I'd give both for half of his lot saying that if I done that years ago I'd have a spare room :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> lol I hope shes not looking over your shoulder! The plan is to breed and then help pay for everything by the babies. Will never break even but produce CB and make back some pennies as well.
> 
> BTW you should post your frilly and beardie pics up in here they are both agamids and me and kirky need someone to talk too. I think my constant barrage of new agamids he could keep is upsetting him hes quieter these days


Lol that's a great plan you have there lol

Yeah not enough agamas on here and Steve coming on everyday say what he is away to get is depressing me :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> Lol that's a great plan you have there lol
> 
> Yeah not enough agamas on here and Steve coming on everyday say what he is away to get is depressing me :lol2:


 lol

and Kerrith since me and nim split my collection is tiny. Im down to im down to 14 agamas (5 spp.) and 1 snake. Poor me!!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> lol
> 
> and Kerrith since me and nim split my collection is tiny. Im down to im down to 14 agamas (5 spp.) and 1 snake. Poor me!!


Aww just the 14 iv got worlds smallest violin playing the worlds sadest
song just for you mate:blowup:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> Aww just the 14 iv got worlds smallest violin playing the worlds sadest
> song just for you mate:blowup:


I used to have 8 snakes 2 frogs and a tortoise (permanent) as well (Naomi had them when we split)

Rescues I had a shed load of spids a terrapin and some other lizards but theyve all been rehomed as well now


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> lol
> 
> and Kerrith since me and nim split my collection is tiny. Im down to im down to 14 agamas (5 spp.) and 1 snake. Poor me!!


 
so? If it means that much I'll sleep with you for your collection!:lol2:


I would post pics of the frilly and beardie, but compared to the exciting african and asian sp you guys keep, it would make me look like ive got small pecker syndrome!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kerrithsoden said:


> so? If it means that much I'll sleep with you for your collection!:lol2:
> 
> 
> I would post pics of the frilly and beardie, but compared to the exciting african and asian sp you guys keep, it would make me look like ive got small pecker syndrome!


I wouldnt say that mate id love to have frillies. You also dont need to post for us to realise that!

BTW can you get me any of them cheap plants?


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

depends what plants you want? I'm struggling for foliage at the minute, need to get more from the wholesaler. The big one, like what is in with my frilly is 12.99 normally and the long ivy looking ones are 9.99

of course I dont expect you to pay that id do em cheaper for you. My laptops a bit buggered atm so Im using my office computer, Ill get some pics n my phone and transfer them onto here for monday so you can have a look what we do. I am also monday afternoon going to our other branch so if they have much in the way of foliage I'll rob some off them. They are supposed to be for flower arrangements and we do a massive range of silk flowers but I sometimes struggle to get the foliage (mainly because I buy most of it!)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kerrithsoden said:


> depends what plants you want? I'm struggling for foliage at the minute, need to get more from the wholesaler. The big one, like what is in with my frilly is 12.99 normally and the long ivy looking ones are 9.99
> 
> of course I dont expect you to pay that id do em cheaper for you. My laptops a bit buggered atm so Im using my office computer, Ill get some pics n my phone and transfer them onto here for monday so you can have a look what we do. I am also monday afternoon going to our other branch so if they have much in the way of foliage I'll rob some off them. They are supposed to be for flower arrangements and we do a massive range of silk flowers but I sometimes struggle to get the foliage (mainly because I buy most of it!)


Lol well im skint until payday (told you) so it wont be for a few weeks anyway


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

no worries, Ill stick the photos up anyway and any you want I'll bring home with me until you want them


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kerrithsoden said:


> no worries, Ill stick the photos up anyway and any you want I'll bring home with me until you want them


Cheers mate and the lizard pics.....


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I used to have 8 snakes 2 frogs and a tortoise (permanent) as well (Naomi had them when we split)
> 
> Rescues I had a shed load of spids a terrapin and some other lizards but theyve all been rehomed as well now


well think of all that room you will have for sinitus now:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> well think of all that room you will have for sinitus now:whistling2:


I can get 8 5 ft vivs in. I need two of these for atricollis (2), 2 Mwanzae , 2 agama agama, 2 aceluta I have two spare 4fts that the Sinais will go in (Nowhere to put these vivs when the 5fters are ready btw) That then leaves me with a wall to house splendida and Acanthosaura. The option is to house a load in my bedroom but I dont wan to really


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I can get 8 5 ft vivs in. I need two of these for atricollis (2), 2 Mwanzae , 2 agama agama, 2 aceluta I have two spare 4fts that the Sinais will go in (Nowhere to put these vivs when the 5fters are ready btw) That then leaves me with a wall to house splendida and Acanthosaura. The option is to house a load in my bedroom but I dont wan to really


lol so you just have a few vivs to sqeeze in then :lol2:
i can give you a wee bit more room up here ill take your splendida now that is a female:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> lol so you just have a few vivs to sqeeze in then :lol2:
> i can give you a wee bit more room up here ill take your splendida now that is a female:whistling2:


Haha I love laretta to much for that :blush:

The wall that currently has a load of small vivs on will eventually be the wall for the splendida and the other asians I plan to keep


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Haha I love laretta to much for that :blush:
> 
> The wall that currently has a load of small vivs on will eventually be the wall for the splendida and the other asians I plan to keep


oh well there will always be a home here for laretta anytime mate :lol2:

my boy wouldnt mind anothergirl to play with :mf_dribble:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

As requested, heres some I already had on photobucket, not quite as exotic as some of you guy's agamids, but here they are anyway.....


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks 

That top pic is awesome


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Thanks
> 
> That top pic is awesome


lol, what you can't see is the gert massive locust I'm dangling above his head...

Its quite an achievement to get this photo with a locust in one hand a camera in the other trying you hardest to prevnt those teeth from drawing blood... which they do


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kerrithsoden said:


> lol, what you can't see is the gert massive locust I'm dangling above his head...
> 
> Its quite an achievement to get this photo with a locust in one hand a camera in the other trying you hardest to prevnt those teeth from drawing blood... which they do


Lol well top photo im sure all the teeth marks are worth it!!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

kerrithsoden said:


> As requested, heres some I already had on photobucket, not quite as exotic as some of you guy's agamids, but here they are anyway.....
> 
> image
> image
> ...


dam dude that top pic is freaking awesome :flrt:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

bump for the guy that keeps bringing old sinitus posts back from the dead :whistling2:

get your pics up here :lol2:


----------



## mezza (Jun 6, 2011)

*Sinai agama*

hope to get some photos soon


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

mezza said:


> hope to get some photos soon


excellent :no1:

how long have you had these little beauties?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Well I decided to order the Stenodactylus sthenodactylus 












I also ordered 12 Pseudotrapelus sinaitus and 6 Trapleus savigynii


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Well I decided to order the Stenodactylus sthenodactylus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay nice one dude mmmmmmm sinitus:mf_dribble:

well iv had some good news and bad news today. good news is i caught my new female chasing the male about the viv today and after 5 mins of that they both settled down on the basking spot and got jiggy :no1:

bad news is , well im not 100% convinced my original female is splendida. after reading through something i found and finding out about other japalura species being so similar :devil:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yay nice one dude mmmmmmm sinitus:mf_dribble:
> 
> well iv had some good news and bad news today. good news is i caught my new female chasing the male about the viv today and after 5 mins of that they both settled down on the basking spot and got jiggy :no1:
> 
> bad news is , well im not 100% convinced my original female is splendida. after reading through something i found and finding out about other japalura species being so similar :devil:


Gutted, so you'd have a hybrid?

would you incubate or not?


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

stevecourty said:


> well i decided to order the stenodactylus sthenodactylus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
awesome!!!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yay nice one dude mmmmmmm sinitus:mf_dribble:
> 
> well iv had some good news and bad news today. good news is i caught my new female chasing the male about the viv today and after 5 mins of that they both settled down on the basking spot and got jiggy :no1:
> 
> bad news is , well im not 100% convinced my original female is splendida. after reading through something i found and finding out about other japalura species being so similar :devil:


really what do you think she is?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

kerrithsoden said:


> Gutted, so you'd have a hybrid?
> 
> would you incubate or not?


no as far as iv read the diferent sp wont get it on with each other and as far as iv read they wont even tolerate one another but iv not had any problems between them as in fighting etc not even dominance over food.
and it was my newst female that he was at it with and im sure she is splendida. i think :whistling2:



SteveCourty said:


> really what do you think she is?


tbh mate i really dont think see is it's the size difference between the females. the second one i got us smaller but not by much so i assumed she was younger and she would catch up in no time at all size ways. her body has got bigger etc but the head on the original is much bigger than the new one. plus the pattern on the tail is totally different aswell also iv never seen the original female respnd to any advances from the male but thought i could of easily of missed it but apart from that there aint much difference between them at all :crazy:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

here is the best pics iv got of both and the link of what i was reading, its in german but you get the idea from the pictures what there on about.

first female 











2nd female









http://www.bergagamen.de/pdf/JapSplSp.pdf

if you have a chance mate any chance you can have a look and let you know what you think 

cheers


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

The first is _J. chapensis_ isnt it?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> The first is _J. chapensis_ isnt it?


thats what im thinking mate unfortunatley


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> thats what im thinking mate unfortunatley


they have the diagonal lines rather than straight. What sexes were at that shop?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> they have the diagonal lines rather than straight. What sexes were at that shop?


where up in aberdeen ? if so i dont know i never managed to get that info from him. im gonna have to give them aphone back tomorow :bash:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> where up in aberdeen ? if so i dont know i never managed to get that info from him. im gonna have to give them aphone back tomorow :bash:


good luck. sleepy time now lol im knackered


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> good luck. sleepy time now lol im knackered


kidnda gutted about it all but at least iv got 1 male and 1 female. just wating on the guy from aberdeen getting back to me about a male and female chapenisis and hopefully he will courier them down here form me but dont really know if iv got the money to do just now either :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> kidnda gutted about it all but at least iv got 1 male and 1 female. just wating on the guy from aberdeen getting back to me about a male and female chapenisis and hopefully he will courier them down here form me but dont really know if iv got the money to do just now either :devil:


Well if you get breeding colonies of both there may be someone who may want some babies.......


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Well if you get breeding colonies of both there may be someone who may want some babies.......


just spoke to him and he only has a 1 female left but he is wanting more in anyway so he took my number and will let me know when he has them. 
well iv at least got a pair of splendida i would like at least another fem just now though and hopefully get 1.1/2 chapenisis when ever the guy gets them back in.

just wondered there aswell did you compare your splendida to the pics?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah id say the lines are to straight for chapesnsis and ill be honest I know little about the others. Sure she is J.s. What size do you keep your trios in?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Yeah id say the lines are to straight for chapesnsis and ill be honest I know little about the others. Sure she is J.s. What size do you keep your trios in?


i dont know anything about the others either its a pain in the ass to i was told they were cb aswell and trusted there word about where they came from so im gonna kick up a fuss about that.

iv got my trio in a 2x2x2 exo but thats away to change soon to two 3x2x2 for each species. they will benefit from the extra height i suppose it may even do a 1.3 setup but im not sure yet.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Went to Longleat safari park today...

Good news... They have a few Agama agama... (I counted 4)

Bad news..... The 4 I could see had quite severe underbite... probably in the initial stages of MBD, I was going to send them an email, but fear it would fall on deaf ears with all the vets they have there.

They were also in an enclosure with some sort of beaver looking things and some tortoises which can't be good


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kerrithsoden said:


> Went to Longleat safari park today...
> 
> Good news... They have a few Agama agama... (I counted 4)
> 
> ...


Sorry dude I got your text but only just had my outgoing calls/texts unbarred, bloody 02 lol all due to their cock up. I know Longleat are expanding pets corner and as they never had any before I guess these are new so could have come in like that. Alot of people put lizards and torts together mainly beardies and torts its actually more common than alot of people on here like to think, I wouldnt do it but it is done.

Drop them a mail though it may be worth it


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

longleat is that not where they used to have a tv programme with that big gonk with blonde hair. the safari park place :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> longleat is that not where they used to have a tv programme with that big gonk with blonde hair. the safari park place :lol2:


Yes its only down the road from me and kerrith


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Yes its only down the road from me and kerrith


 
ahh i didnt realise that mind you my geography around the uk is terrible lol

i know someone who went there before when on holiday and he said he was very disappointed with the place. but saying that went to flamingo land and said that was boring aswell.some people just like a good moan :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh i didnt realise that mind you my geography around the uk is terrible lol
> 
> i know someone who went there before when on holiday and he said he was very disappointed with the place. but saying that went to flamingo land and said that was boring aswell.some people just like a good moan :lol2:


Hes an idiot end of lol. Longleat is immense. To be fair though for a scot it would be boring as theirs no bar


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Hes an idiot end of lol. Longleat is immense. To be fair though for a scot it would be boring as theirs no bar


hahaha thats very true blair drummond safari park in stirling has 2 bars in it lol but there reptile area is crap there but the rest of the place is the mutts nuts lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump up


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone know anyone who keeps the australia agama Ctenophorus nuchali or central netted Dragon?
I love the look of these but as they're oz i'm guessing they're pretty rare or non existent in the UK or Europe?
I really like Tympanocryptis tetraporophora aswell and i know a handful of people keep these so if C. nuchali are out the question I guess I'll go for T. tetraporophora when I get some money and find a source
Cheers in advance


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Does anyone know anyone who keeps the australia agama Ctenophorus nuchali or central netted Dragon?
> I love the look of these but as they're oz i'm guessing they're pretty rare or non existent in the UK or Europe?
> I really like Tympanocryptis tetraporophora aswell and i know a handful of people keep these so if C. nuchali are out the question I guess I'll go for T. tetraporophora when I get some money and find a source
> Cheers in advance


haha mate i reckon the only chance you will get to keep those is by moving to oz. iv had a look a couple of times for a few of my favourite ozzy agamas especially ctenophorus decresii one of my all time favourite lizards and im sure even google had a wee laugh at me for thinking i might get lucky. i must admit id keep 99% of the ctenophorus speceis out there but im sure id need to move 15000 miles across the other side of the world to do so :devil:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha mate i reckon the only chance you will get to keep those is by moving to oz. iv had a look a couple of times for a few of my favourite ozzy agamas especially ctenophorus decresii one of my all time favourite lizards and im sure even google had a wee laugh at me for thinking i might get lucky. i must admit id keep 99% of the ctenophorus speceis out there but im sure id need to move 15000 miles across the other side of the world to do so :devil:


Thought as much, damn ozzies :lol2:
Think i'll have to go for the earless then, not that i'm going to complain because they're still really cool and can be kept in colonies :2thumb:
Hoping someone will take some to kempton park but higly dobut it


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Talk to PaulP on here he normally has some CB earless for sale


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Talk to PaulP on here he normally has some CB earless for sale


He doesn't courier mate (not surprised, they're tiny) and can't get to peterborough which is why i'm hoping someone has some at a show


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Thought as much, damn ozzies :lol2:
> Think i'll have to go for the earless then, not that i'm going to complain because they're still really cool and can be kept in colonies :2thumb:
> Hoping someone will take some to kempton park but higly dobut it


i know there so selfish its incredible:devil: after all id only be after a couple of species and thats not going to do any damage to the populations :whistling2:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> i know there so selfish its incredible:devil: after all id only be after a couple of species and thats not going to do any damage to the populations :whistling2:


Imagine they reopened their export for a month or something :gasp:
Their wild populations would disappear, even the bearded dragon population would take a hit as people would want to introduce new bloods. Never mind all the monitor species all the monitor people drool over and strophurus geckos, it would be hell :lol2:

I've just remembered I emailed a guy about some earless and he might have some for kempton (have to email him a week before to check) or if not he'll courier when they're old enough as he only sells sexed pairs :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Imagine they reopened their export for a month or something :gasp:
> Their wild populations would disappear, even the bearded dragon population would take a hit as people would want to introduce new bloods. Never mind all the monitor species all the monitor people drool over and strophurus geckos, it would be hell :lol2:
> 
> I've just remembered I emailed a guy about some earless and he might have some for kempton (have to email him a week before to check) or if not he'll courier when they're old enough as he only sells sexed pairs :2thumb:


wow opened for a month all my dreams would come true and id need a to get a new house aswell lol id go completely bonkers with that and have breeding trios of everything iv dreamed about lol

i can see a migration happening at some point:lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> He doesn't courier mate (not surprised, they're tiny) and can't get to peterborough which is why i'm hoping someone has some at a show


He had some at kidderminster last year


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> He had some at kidderminster last year


hm, Kidderminster is a option if I can pass my Driving test (i have it on the 9th of august so i'm hoping so) by then if he's going to that show and has some for sale :hmm:

I think i'll try and mix it up anyway and try get some from both sources for bloodline purposes :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> hm, Kidderminster is a option if I can pass my Driving test (i have it on the 9th of august so i'm hoping so) by then if he's going to that show and has some for sale :hmm:
> 
> I think i'll mix it up anyway and try get some from both sources for bloodline purposes :2thumb:


he can offer unrelated as well if you ask


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> he can offer unrelated as well if you ask


Thanks, I think i'm going to get a few, I know most people only sell 1.1s though, i'd prefer like 2 males and then 4 females or something in a nice big 3 or 4 foot viv :mf_dribble:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Can males be housed together im not sure how aggressive they are.

The reason most places sell 1.1 is most agamid hatches are very heavy with males. You cant incubate for sexes either so females are rarer


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Can males be housed together im not sure how aggressive they are.
> 
> The reason most places sell 1.1 is most agamid hatches are very heavy with males. You cant incubate for sexes either so females are rarer


I've heard they do fine as they're really communal and will sort most of their problems out with head bobbing/arm waving and dancing :2thumb:
Obviously if you bought 3 pairs of 1.1s and ended up with 3 females to 3 males then you might run into problems hence me wanting to having 2.4 but i understand why they only want to sell in 1.1 pairs.
Might have to PM paul and see what he does.
Yeh the males seem to be really common with a lot of people selling lone males mostly


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

"They are a very sociable species and can be kept in groups. Each of my groups of females are housed with two or more males and I have never had any injuries from fighting." Quoted from ReptileBreeder.co.uk :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> "They are a very sociable species and can be kept in groups. Each of my groups of females are housed with two or more males and I have never had any injuries from fighting." Quoted from ReptileBreeder.co.uk :2thumb:


Cool. I have some small vivs thatd be perfect for pairs atm but I may have to go bigger for more communal setups. Ive wanted these for a while id also like some xenagama


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Cool. I have some small vivs thatd be perfect for pairs atm but I may have to go bigger for more communal setups. Ive wanted these for a while id also like some xenagama


Yeh, I have a 2ft viv for a pair but i bet they're not as entertaining as a group would be, rather give them bigger and them use it. I'm obsessed with the more active species and giving them room to be so!
I tried looking for youtube videos but there isn't any, only central netted dragons which look so entertaining so i'm guessing earless will be similar but smaller. Don't think there is any netted in europe though


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Sorry dude I got your text but only just had my outgoing calls/texts unbarred, bloody 02 lol all due to their cock up. I know Longleat are expanding pets corner and as they never had any before I guess these are new so could have come in like that. Alot of people put lizards and torts together mainly beardies and torts its actually more common than alot of people on here like to think, I wouldnt do it but it is done.
> 
> Drop them a mail though it may be worth it


 
wasnt so much the torts that concerned me as the giant beaver rodent thing they had in there


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

And I agree... Longleat is pretty awesome! shame about the crap weather but I had a wicked time!


----------



## twofast4u (Jan 17, 2011)

here we go Kirky hope its the right thread


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice mate i love those wee things :flrt:

how many do you have bud?


----------



## twofast4u (Jan 17, 2011)

its the mrs shes only got one a the minute just picked it up yesterday thought my baby leos were fast this little thing would give them a good race lol shes hoping to get another when this ones been sexed in future


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

twofast4u said:


> its the mrs shes only got one a the minute just picked it up yesterday thought my baby leos were fast this little thing would give them a good race lol shes hoping to get another when this ones been sexed in future


lol i bet its fast lol i cant even catch my splendida :blush: im bad at catching reptiles really lol but you should see they wee things jump its incredible for how small they are


----------



## twofast4u (Jan 17, 2011)

was funny lastnight as its got rock and wood to climb on but we have a picture background has mountains and trees and rocks spend most of the night trying to climb the picture


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

twofast4u said:


> was funny lastnight as its got rock and wood to climb on but we have a picture background has mountains and trees and rocks spend most of the night trying to climb the picture


lol i ususally find my splendida trying to climb the glass, saying that it will be one of the fewthings they cant climb. they spend most of the day upside down haging from the mesh roof and when they want down they just let go and flip around to grab whatever they can. a couple of times they have lissed everything i ended up on the floor then look at you as if to say hey there i ment that :lol2:


----------



## twofast4u (Jan 17, 2011)

that sounds awesum are these same as geckos calsi dust 5 days nutobal 2 days or just dust with nutorbal everyfeed


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

twofast4u said:


> that sounds awesum are these same as geckos calsi dust 5 days nutobal 2 days or just dust with nutorbal everyfeed


i feed my splendida every 2nd day and use calcium one feed then the next with nutrobal so it evens itself out over 2 weeks. i do the same for the rest of my otherreps aswell : victory:


----------



## twofast4u (Jan 17, 2011)

thank you very gratefull:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Very nice  im on my phone so images arnt clear but is that laudakia stellio? Id say brachydactyla? As said I cant really see the pics clear


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Very nice  im on my phone so images arnt clear but is that laudakia stellio? Id say brachydactyla? As said I cant really see the pics clear


you are 100% correct dude :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

bored so im here is some pics crap quality but hey lol :2thumb:

horny male splendida first


















now beardie face lol


----------



## twofast4u (Jan 17, 2011)

very nice


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

cheers dude i just wish i had a better camera toshow these guys off a lot more :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I cant believe how close your splendida has allowed you to get in his second pic


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I cant believe how close your splendida has allowed you to get in his second pic


he hasbeen real good the last few days and has been taking food from my hand aswell which was a first. he dosnt mind my handleing him in the viv but he dosnt like to leave it lol


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

hey 

just thought id pop on :whistling2: 
Agamas are my favourite lizards , i personally keep red headed's but we sell loads of different species , spiney tailed are also a top favourite ,
i just think they carry so much character : victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> hey
> 
> just thought id pop on :whistling2:
> Agamas are my favourite lizards , i personally keep red headed's but we sell loads of different species , spiney tailed are also a top favourite ,
> i just think they carry so much character : victory:


welcome to agamaland dude its always good to see new posters on here its usually only the 2 of us lol 

but since you have posted on here its now obligitory to post some pics of your squad :whistling2:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

haha I will get loads of photos soon as we need some for the website :2thumb: 

nice to meet you , hard to find people that are into agama's im not sure why, there flighty at first but my agama's are just like beardies now , my male red headed is the funnist reptile i have ever kept he nods his head if you wave at him im thinking of breeding him later in the year : victory:
might try and breed the blue headeds aswel :flrt:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> haha I will get loads of photos soon as we need some for the website :2thumb:
> 
> nice to meet you , hard to find people that are into agama's im not sure why, there flighty at first but my agama's are just like beardies now , my male red headed is the funnist reptile i have ever kept he nods his head if you wave at him im thinking of breeding him later in the year : victory:
> might try and breed the blue headeds aswel :flrt:


yeah mate im the same as far as natural colour goes there is nothing like them.there wicked.
my local is getting agama agama in on wednesday but i dont have the money for them right now which sucks. speak to stevecourty about the blue heads he has bred them. im inlove with those aswell :flrt:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah mate im the same as far as natural colour goes there is nothing like them.there wicked.
> my local is getting agama agama in on wednesday but i dont have the money for them right now which sucks. speak to stevecourty about the blue heads he has bred them. im inlove with those aswell :flrt:


awh , well we sell agama agama's for £10 , :2thumb: ill drop him a pm about breeding the blues, 
the japalura splendida are great to iv got japalura polygonata on reserve for september :2thumb:

how long have you kept the japalura?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> awh , well we sell agama agama's for £10 , :2thumb: ill drop him a pm about breeding the blues,
> the japalura splendida are great to iv got japalura polygonata on reserve for september :2thumb:
> 
> how long have you kept the japalura?


 
No PM :whip:

Blue heads are awesome thats all I can say about them! Ill have agama agama, agama mwanzae, acanthocercus atricollis (Blue heads) agama aceluta all on a shipment soon so if you want any more for your site let me know! I work on shipments so pop me a mail at [email protected] if you want any more info. I think we have spoke before havent we I recognise your name?

Steve


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> No PM :whip:
> 
> Blue heads are awesome thats all I can say about them! Ill have agama agama, agama mwanzae, acanthocercus atricollis (Blue heads) agama aceluta all on a shipment soon so if you want any more for your site let me know! I work on shipments so pop me a mail at [email protected] if you want any more info. I think we have spoke before havent we I recognise your name?
> 
> Steve



I do my own imports to supply shops we do all agama's at £5 to shops or private collectors that buy over 5 or £10 each 

so how did you go about breeding blue headed agama's ? :2thumb: thats a great achievement ,


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> awh , well we sell agama agama's for £10 , :2thumb: ill drop him a pm about breeding the blues,
> the japalura splendida are great to iv got japalura polygonata on reserve for september :2thumb:
> 
> how long have you kept the japalura?


haha good price for them mate i take it they are wild caught at those prices then ? not that i mind of course lol

iv never saw the polygonata before but from what i gather about them they are all very similar to one another. my splendida iv only had since april but i had been looking for them for about a year all over the uk and they turned up in my local, so i got 3 but last week iv come to notice that one of the females i have is japalura chapenisis lol but theres only a small difference between them thats easily missed. hopefully ill have eggs in the next couple of weeks from the splendida though


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

haha steve is always lurking in the shadows lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> I do my own imports to supply shops we do all agama's at £5 to shops or private collectors that buy over 5 or £10 each
> 
> so how did you go about breeding blue headed agama's ? :2thumb: thats a great achievement ,


Strangely very easy. It ws unplanned there wasnt even a brumation. I have another female or two that look plump 

What asian spp. do you have?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> haha steve is always lurking in the shadows lol


Im everywhere!


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> haha good price for them mate i take it they are wild caught at those prices then ? not that i mind of course lol
> 
> iv never saw the polygonata before but from what i gather about them they are all very similar to one another. my splendida iv only had since april but i had been looking for them for about a year all over the uk and they turned up in my local, so i got 3 but last week iv come to notice that one of the females i have is japalura chapenisis lol but theres only a small difference between them thats easily missed. hopefully ill have eggs in the next couple of weeks from the splendida though



lol well most of our stock is cf or wc ,yes they are we import them and keep them for 3weeks in quarantine then we can supply stock we know is ok , they are also treat for worms in that time , any ill animals or animals with visable proberlems are not sold till are better or we keep them 

thats great , not seen cb jap's around for a while you will have to keep me updated :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> lol well most of our stock is cf or wc ,yes they are we import them and keep them for 3weeks in quarantine then we can supply stock we know is ok , they are also treat for worms in that time , any ill animals or animals with visable proberlems are not sold till are better or we keep them
> 
> thats great , not seen cb jap's around for a while you will have to keep me updated :2thumb:


Im having a male before you steal them all lol.

I have a fem who really wants some company!


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Im having a male before you steal them all lol.
> 
> I have a fem who really wants some company!



haha 

:2thumb: ok you have a male and ill take the rest ;]:no1:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

my two local shops are full with agamas just now its great lol iv never saw so many on the same day before lol there is agama agama,Trapelus Mutabilis,trapelus savignyi,Laudakia stellio stellio all with in a mile of each other :devil: 

and iv not got the money for any off them :devil:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

Red headed agama_ agama agama_ £10
Dwarf agama _agama persimilis_ £10
Dwarf ground agama _agama aculeta_ £10
Blue headed agama_ agama atricilis_ £20, now £10
Spiny tailed agama_ agama planiceps_ £20 now £10 

:whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> haha
> 
> :2thumb: ok you have a male and ill take the rest ;]:no1:


Deal! so what agamids have you got in then atm? How easily can you source J. splendida and and Acanthosaura capra?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> lol well most of our stock is cf or wc ,yes they are we import them and keep them for 3weeks in quarantine then we can supply stock we know is ok , they are also treat for worms in that time , any ill animals or animals with visable proberlems are not sold till are better or we keep them
> 
> thats great , not seen cb jap's around for a while you will have to keep me updated :2thumb:


dont worry mate you will hear me before you see it lol



SteveCourty said:


> Im having a male before you steal them all lol.
> 
> I have a fem who really wants some company!


and dont worry mate you will get your male :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> Red headed agama_ agama agama_ £10
> Dwarf agama _agama persimilis_ £10
> Dwarf ground agama _agama aculeta_ £10
> Blue headed agama_ agama atricilis_ £20, now £10
> ...


Ok beat me to it!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

agama persimilis

These are new to me any more info?


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Deal! so what agamids have you got in then atm? How easily can you source J. splendida and and Acanthosaura capra?



Red headed agama_ agama agama_ £10
Dwarf agama _agama persimilis_ £10
Dwarf ground agama _agama aculeta_ £10
Blue headed agama_ agama atricilis_ £20, now £10
Spiny tailed agama_ agama planiceps_ £20 now £10 


we are in the process of sorting out orders for jap's , at the moment we have got an order of j. polygonta being put together ,


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> agama persimilis
> 
> These are new to me any more info?



this is what there are PHOTO GALLERY / AGAMA-PERSIMILIS.jpg

we are working on getting a new camera , :/ 
so we can supply images with the stock, and are writing up caresheets :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> Red headed agama_ agama agama_ £10
> Dwarf agama _agama persimilis_ £10
> Dwarf ground agama _agama aculeta_ £10
> Blue headed agama_ agama atricilis_ £20, now £10
> ...


What sort of prices are we looking at for japalura polygonata. Can you guarantee sexes if Id like 1.2?

Where are you based?

Steve


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> this is what there are PHOTO GALLERY / AGAMA-PERSIMILIS.jpg
> 
> we are working on getting a new camera , :/
> so we can supply images with the stock, and are writing up caresheets :2thumb:


Ahh they look almost skink like. I found this image which I guess isnt right










The above looks very much like a juvi female acanthocercus atricollis to me. I was hoping for minature blue heads!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

steve thats the other ones they have in my local aswell is Acanthosaura capra they look well grown on and in quite good condition but dont know sexes or that


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> What sort of prices are we looking at for japalura polygonata. Can you guarantee sexes if Id like 1.2?
> 
> Where are you based?
> 
> Steve



we have 2 bases in the northwest and 1 down south , 
i can guarentee sexes because we quarantine them so I can sex you a trio ,
we dont know prices yet , but can put you on our mailing list , : victory:
and the agama p. is like a acanthocercus atricolli , i posted the wrong google image :/ 
opps


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> we have 2 bases in the northwest and 1 down south ,
> i can guarentee sexes because we quarantine them so I can sex you a trio ,
> we dont know prices yet , but can put you on our mailing list , : victory:
> and the agama p. is like a acanthocercus atricolli , i posted the wrong google image :/
> opps


 
id be intrested in splendida if you can get them im wanting 1 male and another 5 females for after the summer if you can get them :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> we have 2 bases in the northwest and 1 down south ,
> i can guarentee sexes because we quarantine them so I can sex you a trio ,
> we dont know prices yet , but can put you on our mailing list , : victory:
> and the agama p. is like a acanthocercus atricolli , i posted the wrong google image :/
> opps


Yes please. Wheres the base down south? [email protected] 

What sort of size are the A. p? Any ideas on temps humidity viv sizes etc?


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> id be intrested in splendida if you can get them im wanting 1 male and another 5 females for after the summer if you can get them :whistling2:



ill sort you them out for later in the year then : victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> ill sort you them out for later in the year then : victory:


that would be awesome mate. its just a stinkly bad busy summer of wedding etc this year so ill be skint all summer long lol


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> that would be awesome mate. its just a stinkly bad busy summer of wedding etc this year so ill be skint all summer long lol



no worries , it'll be £20 a head , 
: victory:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> Yes please. Wheres the base down south? [email protected]
> 
> What sort of size are the A. p? Any ideas on temps humidity viv sizes etc?


Not sure if you missed this


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> no worries , it'll be £20 a head ,
> : victory:


 
im not worried about that mate lol i just want splendida :lol2:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Yes please. Wheres the base down south? [email protected]
> 
> What sort of size are the A. p? Any ideas on temps humidity viv sizes etc?



ill upload photos getting a new camera this week , 
viv sizes , well i always keep agama's in 3ft or 4ft vivs iv got 6ft viv's with agamas in just because there really active , my own red headed male is in a 3ft X 2ft viv on his own 

i cant personally find any care sheets for the A.p so iv got the tanks set up sand and rocks because thats where my exporter finds them and they are shedding and eating , so , its just a bugger because there is no info online at all 
let me know if you have any idea's ?
i kept 4 in a humid set up and they have been fine aswel :/ so my experiment was rubbish , 
and the last 3 are in a 6 glass tank half cali sand and half jungle that was a test to see weather they would stay on the desserty side or jungle side but that proves pointless aswel 
so i really hav no idea im waiting for photos of all the areas the exporter finds them haha :2thumb:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Not sure if you missed this



no sorry I was writing you my tactical way of trying to find out how to keep them lol


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> im not worried about that mate lol i just want splendida :lol2:


:2thumb:awesome


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> ill upload photos getting a new camera this week ,
> viv sizes , well i always keep agama's in 3ft or 4ft vivs iv got 6ft viv's with agamas in just because there really active , my own red headed male is in a 3ft X 2ft viv on his own
> 
> i cant personally find any care sheets for the A.p so iv got the tanks set up sand and rocks because thats where my exporter finds them and they are shedding and eating , so , its just a bugger because there is no info online at all
> ...


Most african agamids can tolerate either way. I wouldnt go as far as jungle but most of my atricollis are in soils with humidity around 50-60 one end and very hot the other this has worked and ive had breeding success so must be how they are happy. Most dwarf agamids are ok in smaller setups I know xenagama spp. are ok in 2ft vivs as are Tympanocryptis. I have about 6 2ft vivs available atm which is why I asked. The bigger agaimds like my agama agama, acanthocercus atricollis and the agama mwanzae I had are all in 4 or 5fters some as tall as 4 1/2ft


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Most african agamids can tolerate either way. I wouldnt go as far as jungle but most of my atricollis are in soils with humidity around 50-60 one end and very hot the other this has worked and ive had breeding success so must be how they are happy. Most dwarf agamids are ok in smaller setups I know xenagama spp. are ok in 2ft vivs as are Tympanocryptis. I have about 6 2ft vivs available atm which is why I asked. The bigger agaimds like my agama agama, acanthocercus atricollis and the agama mwanzae I had are all in 4 or 5fters some as tall as 4 1/2ft



well these are in 3ft long and 1.5 high , iv got one in a 2ft viv because it wasnt doing to well but its picked up and is ok in that size : victory: they are cheeky buggers :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Can you do a couple of 1.2s or 1.3s? any discount on multiples? Can I pick up or is it all courier?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Can you do a couple of 1.2s or 1.3s? any discount on multiples? Can I pick up or is it all courier?


your gonna need a bigger house soon mate :lol2:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Can you do a couple of 1.2s or 1.3s? any discount on multiples? Can I pick up or is it all courier?



yes , we can do you a trio or a quad , they still have 9 days yet till they are released , 
£20 a trio or £30 a quad ? 
if you pm me your number in 2 weeks we are delivering down south so can just arrange to meet you as we will be there anyway ?


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> your gonna need a bigger house soon mate :lol2:



i am aswell iv got 3 reptile rooms :/ haha


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

iv just noticed you mention agama planiceps do you mean these bad boys?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> i am aswell iv got 3 reptile rooms :/ haha


 
hahaha you have 3 rooms i have 3 vivs thats well gutting :lol2:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha you have 3 rooms i have 3 vivs thats well gutting :lol2:



i will help you get a collection :whistling2: 
haha and I cannot see your google pictures im on my half working laptop , i will upload images tonight :2thumb: when i get in,


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> yes , we can do you a trio or a quad , they still have 9 days yet till they are released ,
> £20 a trio or £30 a quad ?
> if you pm me your number in 2 weeks we are delivering down south so can just arrange to meet you as we will be there anyway ?


Yeap NP can you contact in the evening as my mobile has an issue and crashes on almost every call? Ill send you both in a mo.


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> Yeap NP can you contact in the evening as my mobile has an issue and crashes on almost every call? Ill send you both in a mo.



yeah no worries !


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> your gonna need a bigger house soon mate :lol2:


I needed a bigger house ages ago! I can always do a stack in the centre of my rep room! 

I have a rep room. A stack in the kitchen, a stack in the living room. A setup in the bedroom! I might get a sofa bed and loose the bedroom  get some solar panels and were all happy :whistling2:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

agama aculeata is small with a blue throat and face :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> i will help you get a collection :whistling2:
> haha and I cannot see your google pictures im on my half working laptop , i will upload images tonight :2thumb: when i get in,


mate id gladly have so many agamas my only problem is the space and a not so understanding wife lol

i will have more room when this bloody rabbit dies though:whistling2: thats in a 6x6 hutch and i could do so much with the space :lol2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I needed a bigger house ages ago! I can always do a stack in the centre of my rep room!
> 
> I have a rep room. A stack in the kitchen, a stack in the living room. A setup in the bedroom! I might get a sofa bed and loose the bedroom  get some solar panels and were all happy :whistling2:


yeah who needs everyday living items when all that space takes up valuable viv room :whistling2:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> mate id gladly have so many agamas my only problem is the space and a not so understanding wife lol
> 
> i will have more room when this bloody rabbit dies though:whistling2: thats in a 6x6 hutch and i could do so much with the space :lol2:


haha  
marbled polecats!!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

lol yeah that or find someone with a very hungry brum or rectic :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Kirky I just noticed thats agama planiceps you posted a picture of. Agama aceluta actually vary in colour from red heads to blue heads (I think its a locale thing) they were originally classed as agama agama aceluta I believe.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> mate id gladly have so many agamas my only problem is the space and a not so understanding wife lol
> 
> i will have more room when this bloody rabbit dies though:whistling2: thats in a 6x6 hutch and i could do so much with the space :lol2:


I can send you a ferret  Easy done though all you need is a hard blunt object or a quick flick of the wrist. Then get yourself a knife cut him open pull out the insides. Skin and stew. Lovely meal for the family!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Kirky I just noticed thats agama planiceps you posted a picture of. Agama aceluta actually vary in colour from red heads to blue heads (I think its a locale thing) they were originally classed as agama agama aceluta I believe.


well i actually didnt know that iv saw that pic a few times when looking at planiceps and just assumed thats what it was lol

dam google pictures :devil:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

SteveCourty said:


> I can send you a ferret  Easy done though all you need is a hard blunt object or a quick flick of the wrist. Then get yourself a knife cut him open pull out the insides. Skin and stew. Lovely meal for the family!



haha :gasp:  hah ! 
you can borrow my polecat :whistling2: she'll never know


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I can send you a ferret  Easy done though all you need is a hard blunt object or a quick flick of the wrist. Then get yourself a knife cut him open pull out the insides. Skin and stew. Lovely meal for the family!


 
lol lets just say im not the best with blood and guts and have been known to pass out on occasions if iv ever spotted blood :lol2: so that method is of the cards haha


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

jaegersreptiles said:


> haha :gasp:  hah !
> you can borrow my polecat :whistling2: she'll never know


Tell the kids she went to the farm. I had a few rabbits go to the farm when I was a kid they all lived happy lives there and as far as I know they are still doing well there.........:blush:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Tell the kids she went to the farm. I had a few rabbits go to the farm when I was a kid they all lived happy lives there and as far as I know they are still doing well there.........:blush:


aww thats such a nice story :flrt: 
you want a rabbit? you can take it to the farm if you like :whistling2:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> aww thats such a nice story :flrt:
> you want a rabbit? you can take it to the farm if you like :whistling2:



hey i want it ! haha 
polecat grub


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> lol lets just say im not the best with blood and guts and have been known to pass out on occasions if iv ever spotted blood :lol2: so that method is of the cards haha


A non whisky drinking scotsman and one that doesnt like blood....... So no drunken scottish brawls then either. Are you sure your Scottish?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> A non whisky drinking scotsman and one that doesnt like blood....... So no drunken scottish brawls then either. Are you sure your Scottish?


i wouldnt say non drinking whiskey there is one i like but not enough to warrent paying 80 quid a bottle lol haha and no brawls either us scots are peace loving people and never want any trouble :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> i wouldnt say non drinking whiskey there is one i like but not enough to warrent paying 80 quid a bottle lol haha and no brawls either us scots are peace loving people and never want any trouble :whistling2:


Lol your starting to sound like one of my lot..... im meant to be one of those Southern fairy


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Lol your starting to sound like one of my lot..... im meant to be one of those Southern fairy


 
hahaha i must admit im getting poofier in my old age it sucks so bad :lol2:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

After so many Agama free years, suddenly almost every reptile dealer has several species on their lists.
And to think of all the time you spent looking for a female atricollis Steve!
Noticed today a garden centre not far from us has started stocking reptiles and lists half a dozen agama species.Will check it out this weekend.


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

Woodsman said:


> After so many Agama free years, suddenly almost every reptile dealer has several species on their lists.
> And to think of all the time you spent looking for a female atricollis Steve!
> Noticed today a garden centre not far from us has started stocking reptiles and lists half a dozen agama species.Will check it out this weekend.



its like there amazing-ness has only just been noticed!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> After so many Agama free years, suddenly almost every reptile dealer has several species on their lists.
> And to think of all the time you spent looking for a female atricollis Steve!
> Noticed today a garden centre not far from us has started stocking reptiles and lists half a dozen agama species.Will check it out this weekend.


Youll have to keep this a secret from Jamie :lol2: he will fill your house! Let me know though :whistling2:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> After so many Agama free years, suddenly almost every reptile dealer has several species on their lists.
> And to think of all the time you spent looking for a female atricollis Steve!
> Noticed today a garden centre not far from us has started stocking reptiles and lists half a dozen agama species.Will check it out this weekend.


yeah in the lat year in dundee anyway up until recently you could get beardes,frillies,and cwd's but now theres like 7/8 different agama species on top of the ususal 3 species. its a shame that no one knew what they were until recently, and its even more a shame that iv not got the money or room right now for more :devil:


----------



## jaegersreptiles (May 8, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah in the lat year in dundee anyway up until recently you could get beardes,frillies,and cwd's but now theres like 7/8 different agama species on top of the ususal 3 species. its a shame that no one knew what they were until recently, and its even more a shame that iv not got the money or room right now for more :devil:



check out qinghai rock agama :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

jaegersreptiles said:


> check out qinghai rock agama :2thumb:


 
wow there strange looking ones aint they.well i hope i got the right images up this time lol do you have these aswell? one of my favourites is the black rock agama there lush :flrt:


----------



## steandbecky (Mar 16, 2010)

agamas really starting to interest me. what kind of setup do you need for them would they do well in an exoterra. do they need uv etc any info would be greatfull as i really cant find much on keeping them


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

steandbecky said:


> agamas really starting to interest me. what kind of setup do you need for them would they do well in an exoterra. do they need uv etc any info would be greatfull as i really cant find much on keeping them


Depends on what species you like.

They come from all over and all have different requirements but they all need UV to some extent


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

I must say, if time and space permitted, I'd definitely try and get Calotes versicolor, discovered these in PRK this month and they look awesome! I think I much prefer the more arboreal asian species rather than african ones


----------



## steandbecky (Mar 16, 2010)

were looking at either the red headed or the blue headed agama


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

steandbecky said:


> agamas really starting to interest me. what kind of setup do you need for them would they do well in an exoterra. do they need uv etc any info would be greatfull as i really cant find much on keeping them


hi mate it would totally depend on what agamas you liked there are hundreds of different ones and the all have different needs. some are desert reptiles some are rainforest, some are 6 inches long otheres ar 2ft long. if you have an exo terra then a rainforest species would be best but again depending on the size of it would depned on what you can get really.

oh yeah you would need uv with all of the agamas : victory:


----------



## steandbecky (Mar 16, 2010)

obviously if it cant be kept in the exoterra i will put in a viv but have one empty and a load of fineriums empty. and its hard to keep a viv empty for long


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

kerrithsoden said:


> I must say, if time and space permitted, I'd definitely try and get Calotes versicolor, discovered these in PRK this month and they look awesome! I think I much prefer the more arboreal asian species rather than african ones


:flrt: a man after my own heart lol im more of an asian agama fan myself and have looked at calotes versicolour a few times 


steandbecky said:


> were looking at either the red headed or the blue headed agama


for those mate id say either 4x2x2 or 5x2x2 or even if you had the room 3 ft high would be better for them


----------



## steandbecky (Mar 16, 2010)

ok mate thanks. with dull arcadia d2 12% uv ? basking spot heat mat . be ok ?. are they best kept on sand ?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

I keep mine in 4-5fters they like a taller vivs as well.

By Dull if you mean old then id suggest buying a new one


----------



## steandbecky (Mar 16, 2010)

sorry ment full (as in lengh )


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

steandbecky said:


> sorry ment full (as in lengh )


Wht a heat mat? They can manage temps so all you really need is UV and a basking. Both species like it hot so if the viv is big enougth and you can get a good range make the hotspot really hot

Steve


----------



## steandbecky (Mar 16, 2010)

sounds good so u thinking a 60w bulb ? and maybe the heat mat two under where the the bulb is to get a nice toasty area. ill proberbly go for a 4 or 5 foot viv and 38" high (as board i use is 19" wide)


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

steandbecky said:


> sounds good so u thinking a 60w bulb ? and maybe the heat mat two under where the the bulb is to get a nice toasty area. ill proberbly go for a 4 or 5 foot viv and 38" high (as board i use is 19" wide)


Id get rid of the mat in the hot end its not needed. If you go for atricollis (Blue heads) then use a water bowl in the cold end and put it under the water bowl to raise humidity


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

bored so a few pics for you all lol


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> bored so a few pics for you all lol
> 
> image
> 
> ...


awesome!!


----------



## twofast4u (Jan 17, 2011)

very nice mate:2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Reptile Forums - Agama Fanatics!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Reptile Forums - Agama Fanatics!


im in mate :2thumb:

on a brighter note though i come home from the rep shop and my splendida viv looked like there had been a mole in it lol someone is getting ready to lay eggies :no1:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> im in mate :2thumb:
> 
> on a brighter note though i come home from the rep shop and my splendida viv looked like there had been a mole in it lol someone is getting ready to lay eggies :no1:


Sweet  mine was acting really strange this morning then realised there was an arcadia box next to her viv and she could see the reptile on it!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Sweet  mine was acting really strange this morning then realised there was an arcadia box next to her viv and she could see the reptile on it!


lol yeah iv stuck a big tub of soil in the viv so hopefully she will use that and i dont need to play hunt he eggs lol 

lol i done a similar thing with my beardie a while ago. thought he had something on his stomach so lifted him and he went crazy, black beard head bobbing everything then i realised i had i lifted him high enough so he could see himself in the mirror lol dam he wasnt happy


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

woop woop just got a new poly box for an incubator that rub was garbage. thank god i got a new one:no1:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> woop woop just got a new poly box for an incubator that rub was garbage. thank god i got a new one:no1:


Good stuff


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Good stuff


dude the relief is unbelieveable yesterday i honestly thought id have to give up on this clutch. well wouldnt of gave up i would of just tried to hatch them in the viv but i dont think that would of been a success but it would of gave them a better chance to hatch at least. so now all set up now just waiting for temps to settle

would you put air holes in it mate or would you just open the lid every other day to get fresh air in?


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

question mate how long do you reckon my dragon will sit on her nest? im not wanting to move her but she has been laying most the afternoon and im wanting these eggs in asap.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> question mate how long do you reckon my dragon will sit on her nest? im not wanting to move her but she has been laying most the afternoon and im wanting these eggs in asap.


I was out for maybe 3-4 hours and she was done when mine laid but it can vary just leave her to it


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I was out for maybe 3-4 hours and she was done when mine laid but it can vary just leave her to it


ahh cool cheers i wasjust going to do that anway but she has just moved back into the heat now.

im going digging :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahh cool cheers i wasjust going to do that anway but she has just moved back into the heat now.
> 
> im going digging :2thumb:


good luck mate let me know


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey dude just picked out 6 pearly white eggs :2thumb:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> hey dude just picked out 6 pearly white eggs :2thumb:


loverly!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> loverly!


oooh they are there gleaming they where so white 

im all eggcited now :whistling2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> oooh they are there gleaming they where so white
> 
> im all eggcited now :whistling2:


oh dear.....


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> oh dear.....


yes ill hang my head in shame after that comment :blush:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yes ill hang my head in shame after that comment :blush:


eggcelent idea : victory:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> eggcelent idea : victory:


hahaha that giggled me up big time lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> hahaha that giggled me up big time lol


 
lol secretley I like the cheesy jokes as well I can say that here as its only us two that read!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> lol secretley I like the cheesy jokes as well I can say that here as its only us two that read!


 lol im the same they crack me up 

and yeah it would be good to see some more peeps on this thread and share there collection and experience with us :devil:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> lol im the same they crack me up
> 
> and yeah it would be good to see some more peeps on this thread and share there collection and experience with us :devil:


Yep

Im looking at these atm lophognathus temporalis


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Yep
> 
> Im looking at these atm lophognathus temporalis


wow mate they look like big splendida. there very nice


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> wow mate they look like big splendida. there very nice


I reckon they will need 4x2x4s or something similar though im just trying to find out


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I reckon they will need 4x2x4s or something similar though im just trying to find out


yeah id probably go for a CWD sizw viv for them depnding on there adult size but thats the first time iv saw them so i really wouldnt know


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah id probably go for a CWD sizw viv for them depnding on there adult size but thats the first time iv saw them so i really wouldnt know


me neither I reckon they are similar to AWDs. I may ask in that thread actually


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> me neither I reckon they are similar to AWDs. I may ask in that thread actually


yeah mate thats probably your best bet if not try that german forum i use for the splendida. they breed everything on there


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah mate thats probably your best bet if not try that german forum i use for the splendida. they breed everything on there


I need to sort my google settings as it only ever finds english sites


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I need to sort my google settings as it only ever finds english sites


i have found another german forum before aswell but i cant find it again.

on that one there was bearly a beardie or leo in sight but i can never find it again


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> i have found another german forum before aswell but i cant find it again.
> 
> on that one there was bearly a beardie or leo in sight but i can never find it again


If you figure it out please let me know  

Im determined to learn german


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> If you figure it out please let me know
> 
> Im determined to learn german


i will do i wouldnt mind learning either just for being able to read good info on agamas lol but i wouldnt know where to start as i done french at school unfortunatley


----------



## BrandyBucket (Jul 18, 2011)

*Can anyone tell me what species these agamas are?*



































I have been told these are 2 different types of agamas. When i was sold them i was told that the one with the blue throat was the male, and the spotty ones are females. help anyone??

Thanks


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

The ones with the rows of blocks are trapelus savigynii I can't remember the way it is but you get two colours of blocks ones male the other fem. I expect the brighter coloured rows would be the male as it's the usual way with agamids. I didn't know they got blue throats though that's new to me. Problem here is changeable agamas are Trapelus mutabillis which may be what the other is. Unfortunately I'm on my phone so I can't make out the pics too well.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Thinking about it I think Trapelus mutabillis DO have blue throats so I would say that's two species in there probably showing dominance as Trapelus spp. Are very territorial do you get alot of head bobbing?


----------



## BrandyBucket (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi there, thanks for the help. there is a lot of head bobbing from the one with the blue throat and the others seem to hide most of the time. they seem to have a completley different body shape too. i thought it was just due to the fact that they were females.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

so my suspistions have been confirmed then. i actually said to the guy in that shop and he basically said i know nothing and he is the expert, so it could on been avoided a few weeks ago if he listened, the arrogant muppet that he is :devil: ust one of the many reasons i stay well clear of the place to be honest.

and yeah steve there advertised as trapelus mutablis but i wanst 100% sure thats why i directed brandybucket to here.


----------



## Seamus (Jul 25, 2009)

How much do the subordinates hide? If it gets too bad you may want to split the group up and keep rearranging until you get two sets that will live together without excess displays of dominance. When my agamas were younger I had to split one group up as two individuals continually fought for dominance, one would sit high up, head bob, launch itself at the other until gradually the subordinate learned and hid away while the other was active. If this gets too bad they will prioritise hiding over hunting and drinking and won't attempt to catch food. They do look in very good condition though!

As for exact species as Steve says Trapelus mutabilis or T.savignii. T.savignii is restricted in distribution to Egypt and Israel whereas T.mutabilis occurs across most of Northern Africa (including Egypt -_-) You could ask the shop about their origin? Note that T.mutabilis was considered synonymous with T.pallida until Leviton et al. (1992). Looking at the pics I'd lean towards all 4 being Savignii going by the markings with one dominant male and a subordinate in there somewhere as well (which would account for a lot of the head bobbing) but i'm nowhere near 100%. If you could get some pics with a view of the markings of all 4 at once and possibly shots of the tail bases of the 4 that might help?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Pics showing the backs of each would be good


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Looking at the top and bottom pics d say trapelus savigynii you have one gravid female, 2 males and an unknown maybe another species (Trapelus mutabillis maybe?) or another female. Gravid females show a deep red banding where the males show strong banding but a darker colour. Normal (non gravid) and juvies show no real colouration. Now looking at some info in my book Trapleus savigynii, largest egyptian specimen with a SVL of 123mm average tail/SVL ratio = 1.3 Trapelus mutabilis largest egyptian example SVL 90mm average tail/svl ratio = 1.2 The tail size if not nipped should help you here as BOTH species can show a blue chin. The other thing to check on alot of agamid species is head size for male to fems. Im unsure on the above two but a fair few species males have a bigger head than females. Ive succesfully kept males together before of different african agamids before but at the first sign of an issue they must be split as most agamids are very territorial. Ive heard Trapelus are one of the worst for this.

But beautiful animals mate they all look pretty plump and healthy


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Looking at the top and bottom pics d say trapelus savigynii you have one gravid female, 2 males and an unknown maybe another species (Trapelus mutabillis maybe?) or another female. Gravid females show a deep red banding where the males show strong banding but a darker colour. Normal (non gravid) and juvies show no real colouration. Now looking at some info in my book Trapleus savigynii, largest egyptian specimen with a SVL of 123mm average tail/SVL ratio = 1.3 Trapelus mutabilis largest egyptian example SVL 90mm average tail/svl ratio = 1.2 The tail size if not nipped should help you here as BOTH species can show a blue chin. The other thing to check on alot of agamid species is head size for male to fems. Im unsure on the above two but a fair few species males have a bigger head than females. Ive succesfully kept males together before of different african agamids before but at the first sign of an issue they must be split as most agamids are very territorial. Ive heard Trapelus are one of the worst for this.
> 
> But beautiful animals mate they all look pretty plump and healthy


 
yeah that shop had a few gravid females in there and had the red marking your on about thats what first made me think savigynii. theyare stunning looking things though but just the thought of giving that shop any money turns my stomach me lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah that shop had a few gravid females in there and had the red marking your on about thats what first made me think savigynii. theyare stunning looking things though but just the thought of giving that shop any money turns my stomach me lol


I have 6 savigynii arriving in 2 days :whistling2:





WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo lol


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> I have 6 savigynii arriving in 2 days :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ahhhhhh jammy git lol 
they are nice and i could go get them tomorrow if i really wanted but i just cant give that guy any money at all because he is an asshole lol

its the same guy that said to me ages ago when i asked about splendida that he could get them but wont because i couldnt afford them lol he did nearlt get decked for that one :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> ahhhhhh jammy git lol
> they are nice and i could go get them tomorrow if i really wanted but i just cant give that guy any money at all because he is an asshole lol
> 
> its the same guy that said to me ages ago when i asked about splendida that he could get them but wont because i couldnt afford them lol he did nearlt get decked for that one :lol2:


Oh yeah I remember that comment made me chuckle lol bloody idiot


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> Oh yeah I remember that comment made me chuckle lol bloody idiot


probably the same reason he said he was the expert when i questioned the fact that he had savigynii and mutabilis in the same viv. but hey what do i know i only have a few reptiles and he has loads :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> probably the same reason he said he was the expert when i questioned the fact that he had savigynii and mutabilis in the same viv. but hey what do i know i only have a few reptiles and he has loads :lol2:


thats the usual way lol


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> thats the usual way lol


i wonder if i went in and directed him to this thread he would take note :hmm: 

na who am i kidding id have more chance of walking to the moon :lol2:

oh yeah mate my eggs aint looking to hot and 3 went mouldy the other day. i managed to wipe it of and it hasnt came back yet so hopefully it stays that way but the 3 that went mouldy dont look to good anymore


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> i wonder if i went in and directed him to this thread he would take note :hmm:
> 
> na who am i kidding id have more chance of walking to the moon :lol2:
> 
> oh yeah mate my eggs aint looking to hot and 3 went mouldy the other day. i managed to wipe it of and it hasnt came back yet so hopefully it stays that way but the 3 that went mouldy dont look to good anymore


 your well and truly sacked


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> your well and truly sacked


3 still look good though and the mould has been kept at bay since then but i dont know if they will ok or not. but still they will keep cooking until they are totally fecked lol


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> 3 still look good though and the mould has been kept at bay since then but i dont know if they will ok or not. but still they will keep cooking until they are totally fecked lol


Sounds like my dinner


----------



## BrandyBucket (Jul 18, 2011)

> i wonder if i went in and directed him to this thread he would take note :hmm:
> 
> na who am i kidding id have more chance of walking to the moon :lol2:


I called the shop and told them everything, i sent them pictures of both species, and they are now agreeing that they are 2 different types of agamas, yet they are still in the same viv and still breeding. my female that laid her eggs died afterwords due to the fact that they were HUGE!!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

BrandyBucket said:


> I called the shop and told them everything, i sent them pictures of both species, and they are now agreeing that they are 2 different types of agamas, yet they are still in the same viv and still breeding. my female that laid her eggs died afterwords due to the fact that they were HUGE!!


aww mate im sorry to hear that. but im glad you went to them aswell as im pretty dam sure because the guy dosnt like me he wouldnt care less what i said but maybe now someone else has said something he might take his head ot his arse and sort it,afterall i wrote and complained about them with a list the length of my arm about what i thought was wrong and it seems to have no effect at all. 

makes you laugh to think that there kirkcauldy shop is in the top 3 of the specialist retailer of the year award this year when that place is in the state its in.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

im sorry to hear that


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Is someone willing to rehome an adult pair of read headed rock agamas I have in my care, I really don't want these to go to a reptile rescue center.

PM me if you can Matt


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

snakeskinshoes said:


> Is someone willing to rehome an adult pair of read headed rock agamas I have in my care, I really don't want these to go to a reptile rescue center.
> 
> PM me if you can Matt


i would in a heartbeat mate but your a bit far from me and i dont drive 



steve im what do reckon about using a flexi for splendida iv just been given a 2x2x4 for squat. im more concered about keeping humidity up but im sure there would be ways around that :hmm:


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> i would in a heartbeat mate but your a bit far from me and i dont drive
> 
> 
> 
> steve im what do reckon about using a flexi for splendida iv just been given a 2x2x4 for squat. im more concered about keeping humidity up but im sure there would be ways around that :hmm:


could work. Ive removed my basking bulb btw


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> could work. Ive removed my basking bulb btw


 
i may give it a try.

really what made you do that then?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

She never basks under her basking bulb only under the uv strip and the basking is only ever on first thing. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> She never basks under her basking bulb only under the uv strip and the basking is only ever on first thing. I'll let you know how it goes


ahh really iv not had that problem at all really my lot can be found right under there basking light for the first hour of waking up, then i feed them and as soon as they have eaten up the go for another basking session. i find mines basking quite a few times through out the day. but yeah mate let me know how it goes.: victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there any small agamas that can like in a 90x45x45 exo?
I know they're not ideal for temperature gradients but i'm sure I can make it work fine as my room is quite warm anyway.
I'm looking to pick something up at kempton (so can't be something insanely rare as we all know it's going to be most of the common things) but i can't think of anything decent that is diurnal and really active and bold, not bothered about handling just a good display :2thumb:
I wanted 1.3.0 Tympanocryptis tetraporophora but they're proving a bugger to get hold of as Jas hasn't got any this year as he held them back.
Any suggestions welcome, cheers
chris


----------



## Seamus (Jul 25, 2009)

Alternative to the Tympanocryptis would be Xenagama? I picked up an X.Taylori the other week. They're not that common but there are a few about. As they don't grow very big they need smaller vivs than the bigger agamids. You could keep a pair in a 3 foot. Mine has proven to be very entertaining to watch but quite nervous when approached.A deep substrate is needed but the exo terra's sill under the doors is perfect for that. Other agamid options would be some of the dwarf arboreal S.E Asian species but I doubt there will be any of those at Kempton


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Seamus said:


> Alternative to the Tympanocryptis would be Xenagama? I picked up an X.Taylori the other week. They're not that common but there are a few about. As they don't grow very big they need smaller vivs than the bigger agamids. You could keep a pair in a 3 foot. Mine has proven to be very entertaining to watch but quite nervous when approached.A deep substrate is needed but the exo terra's sill under the doors is perfect for that. Other agamid options would be some of the dwarf arboreal S.E Asian species but I doubt there will be any of those at Kempton


Thanks, may have got my hands on some earless dragons after all!
I've already started planning my arid type setup placing a few rocks in places for it to look nice and natural :2thumb:
Thinking of getting some zoomed exavator sand and making a few burrows and to support rocks from falling, try find some arid, dry looking grass (any ideas guys?) and have a pretty spars area in the middle for hunting :2thumb:
shouldnt look half bad when i'm done!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, may have got my hands on some earless dragons after all!
> I've already started planning my arid type setup placing a few rocks in places for it to look nice and natural :2thumb:
> Thinking of getting some zoomed exavator sand and making a few burrows and to support rocks from falling, try find some arid, dry looking grass (any ideas guys?) and have a pretty spars area in the middle for hunting :2thumb:
> shouldnt look half bad when i'm done!


welcome to the agama world dude :2thumb:

set up sounds like it will be good as for grass look at the carex range. carex broze you can get in b&q for like a fiver a go and looks ace in arid set ups. have a google of it andyou will some nice carex in different colours: victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> welcome to the agama world dude :2thumb:
> 
> set up sounds like it will be good as for grass look at the carex range. carex broze you can get in b&q for like a fiver a go and looks ace in arid set ups. have a google of it andyou will some nice carex in different colours: victory:


Ta, will go to b&q tomorrow and have a look, i'm guessing as it's arid there isn't much 'care' involved.
I was thinking something like this Buy Willow Artificial Flowers Online | | Dunelm Mill as an artifical substitute if it cut it up and put bunches around the viv, think it wouldn't look too bad?
Hopefully will have something resembling a set up tomorrow evening, minus lighting and will post pictures :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Ta, will go to b&q tomorrow and have a look, i'm guessing as it's arid there isn't much 'care' involved.
> I was thinking something like this Buy Willow Artificial Flowers Online | | Dunelm Mill as an artifical substitute if it cut it up and put bunches around the viv, think it wouldn't look too bad?
> Hopefully will have something resembling a set up tomorrow evening, minus lighting and will post pictures :2thumb:


yeah mate that looks good aswell and a good idea.
yeah carex is an arid plant and needs very little water to survive really, have a look at pendragons set ups for his leo in the planted section in habitat he has done some great work with it.

also heres a link for the different ones i know its for the seeds but it gives you a little info on it Carex Ornamental grasses - Carex Grass


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

well after working at my local rep shop for just 2 full weeks ill have my first kinda a rescue and thats a male trapuliis mutubilis. there nout wrong woith him apart from a toe nip thats healing but the other retarded reptile shop in dundee sold the poor guy 2 males and promised the guy the will live happily together for ever more:bash: 

so now lots of shuffleing about to do tonight to make way for the little fella coming home tomorrow. i cant wait :flrt:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

My Search for tympanocryptis tetraporophora continues!
I've found multiple people selling males at various prices and only one 1.1 pair who are a shop and asking £300 or £265 on sunday if i take along my kempton band for the pair which i don't have and don't really want to pay as you can sometimes pick up pairs for less than half the price.
There seems to be a lacking of females and i'm told that it's because most agamas seem to produce male heavy clutches?
I'd buy a pair of males but when it comes to getting females people only sell 1.1s or lone males so i'll end up with a really male heavy group of 3.1 :bash:
Hoping to scope some out at the kempton show but should I be hopeful to find some, highly doubt that but fingers crossed :2thumb:
Haha a bit of a rant so I apologise!

On another note, while searching for videos of earless dragons I found this video and it includes some nice shots of their behavior (central netted dragons not earless) so thought i'd post it :2thumb:

You might want to mute it, the music matches the video quite well but it's annoying :whistling2: central netted dragons - YouTube


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

So pictures of my setup for whatever I get, needs some more stuff adding and i've ordered some artificial dry grass looking stuff. If anyone can think of anything I can add or remove please let me know : victory:










Basking area, has lots of nooks for them to hide in while thermoregulating and has a mixture of temperatures










Hidey/ hunting end, hopefully they'll make a burrow underneath the rock in the left corner :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> So pictures of my setup for whatever I get, needs some more stuff adding and i've ordered some artificial dry grass looking stuff. If anyone can think of anything I can add or remove please let me know : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


looking fab buddy i lov the way thats set up for them:no1:

i got a male trapelus mutabilis the other day and he is ace. not had a chan to get pics up though yet 

but good luck with getting oyur earless iv never actually saw them in the flesh myself but there stunning. as for male heavy clutches its too true which can be annoying. you be best to get what you can the add more at a later date when you find them but see how it goes at kempton you may get lucky either that or save a bit more and get yourself to hamm id imagine you would get thm there......... maybe lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> looking fab buddy i lov the way thats set up for them:no1:
> 
> i got a male trapelus mutabilis the other day and he is ace. not had a chan to get pics up though yet
> 
> but good luck with getting oyur earless iv never actually saw them in the flesh myself but there stunning. as for male heavy clutches its too true which can be annoying. you be best to get what you can the add more at a later date when you find them but see how it goes at kempton you may get lucky either that or save a bit more and get yourself to hamm id imagine you would get thm there......... maybe lol


Thanks, think once the foliage is in there to give it a bit more variety then it'll look really good, will look for a arid looking branch at kempton too as they'll be cheaper than the expensive stuff you find in shops!
Anything else you can think of adding?

I've not seen them in person either, Global Geckos 10 minutes away from where I'm staying for the weekend has a pair so i'm going to see what they're like.
I love agamas for their fidgety-ness, and how they just can't stay still :lol2: 

I did look on the hamm classifieds and saw pages full of wanted ads or males for sale, in the USA they got for $400 a peice :gasp:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Thanks, think once the foliage is in there to give it a bit more variety then it'll look really good, will look for a arid looking branch at kempton too as they'll be cheaper than the expensive stuff you find in shops!
> Anything else you can think of adding?
> 
> I've not seen them in person either, Global Geckos 10 minutes away from where I'm staying for the weekend has a pair so i'm going to see what they're like.
> ...


yeah some dried grass in there would look wicked that and a nice branch and i think you will be sorted personaly.

your right the agamas iv got are very fidgetty apart from my beardie(the lazy sod lol) apart from him my others dont stop moving all day lol its great.

woo $400 a piece dam thats quite a bit for a small dragon but hey there still very cool none the less and i wish you luck on these guys you wont regret it : victory:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah some dried grass in there would look wicked that and a nice branch and i think you will be sorted personaly.
> 
> your right the agamas iv got are very fidgetty apart from my beardie(the lazy sod lol) apart from him my others dont stop moving all day lol its great.
> 
> woo $400 a piece dam thats quite a bit for a small dragon but hey there still very cool none the less and i wish you luck on these guys you wont regret it : victory:


Will be hunting for a white arid looking branch tomorrow at kempton and my grass should come in the week. Also getting a T5 from kempton as I think Arcadia are sharing a stall with someone and will have offers on if i'm correct in thinking.

I think agamas and small skinks are the best for being fidgety and non-stop action. I saw a pair of blue tailed skinks and they were very tempting as they looked very active and great!

Paul P has kindly sorted me out two young males for the Doncaster show which i'll hopefully be going too which were born in march and april I think he said (but already near adult size as they only take 6 months to mature!), both unrelated too so if needs be I can separate them into two groups when I get enough females or if I know the father then I can breed the offspring to the other one to make some fresher lines :2thumb:
Just have to find some nicely priced females now :whip:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Will be hunting for a white arid looking branch tomorrow at kempton and my grass should come in the week. Also getting a T5 from kempton as I think Arcadia are sharing a stall with someone and will have offers on if i'm correct in thinking.
> 
> I think agamas and small skinks are the best for being fidgety and non-stop action. I saw a pair of blue tailed skinks and they were very tempting as they looked very active and great!
> 
> ...


yeah i read arcadia were sharing a stall aswell in prk. its certainly the way to go really plus it will bring on your grasses really well also.

lol good luck finding a nicley priced female aswell i think you will have to dig deep for a couple of fems lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> yeah i read arcadia were sharing a stall aswell in prk. its certainly the way to go really plus it will bring on your grasses really well also.
> 
> lol good luck finding a nicley priced female aswell i think you will have to dig deep for a couple of fems lol


Didn't end up finding Arcadia?
They didn't have any big signs on any stalls saying they were arcadia so didn't find them 

On a plus and kind of negative side, Jas had a 2.0 of earless dragons!
I had to walk away though as I have already reserved two from Paul P. I walked past his stall about 4 times purposely though so i could keep looking at them, mainly to get an idea of what they look like and their adult size :blush:

Apart from that, I didn't see any Agamas other than bearded dragons :bash:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Didn't end up finding Arcadia?
> They didn't have any big signs on any stalls saying they were arcadia so didn't find them
> 
> On a plus and kind of negative side, Jas had a 2.0 of earless dragons!
> ...


ahh that sucks then saying that surrey reptiles is dirt cheap for there arcadia stuff. i cant believe you never came home with them lol that must of been dam hard lol
thats the reason i dont bother in rep show season really the fact that there aint one within 300/400 miles but the fact they would never have anything i like really. i need to get to hamm at some point instead :whistling2:


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

Here are my first agamas species for many years


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

So the artificial grass came, not the best looking things but they'll do for now, think I'll invest in some Carex Bronze soon instead 




























I think the main reason I don't like it is because it's so clean looking and the same thickness all the way through.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

iangreentree said:


> Here are my first agamas species for many years
> image


ahhh why didnt i see this before now lol 
there stunning dude agama agama are one of my favourites but never had the opportunity to own yet but i will haha


Chris18 said:


> So the artificial grass came, not the best looking things but they'll do for now, think I'll invest in some Carex Bronze soon instead
> 
> image
> 
> ...


did you leave the grass in? it will look better when it grows on i reckon or even mixed with the carex could looki very nice : victory:


on another note found my female splendida digging again :2thumb: 
its nearly that time once again and i can only pray that it works this time:devil:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> on another note found my female splendida digging again :2thumb:
> its nearly that time once again and i can only pray that it works this time:devil:




Good luck kirky I hope this time it's a success


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> did you leave the grass in? it will look better when it grows on i reckon or even mixed with the carex could looki very nice : victory:
> 
> 
> on another note found my female splendida digging again :2thumb:
> its nearly that time once again and i can only pray that it works this time:devil:


It won't grow because it's fake :Na_Na_Na_Na:
But yeh I think I'll definitely get some carex or something soon.

and good luck with the digging and incubation :2thumb:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ste123 said:


> Good luck kirky I hope this time it's a success


cheers very muchliy mate so do i : victory:


Chris18 said:


> It won't grow because it's fake :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> But yeh I think I'll definitely get some carex or something soon.
> 
> and good luck with the digging and incubation :2thumb:


hahahaha oh well that wont happen then lmao 

and also cheers mate i so hope i get it right this time


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

bumpity not saw this about for a while. show me your agamas people :2thumb:

well after 7 weeks my female japalura whatever the hell she is laid 4 eggs 3 slugs and one looking lovely and i can even see moving inside, so excited isnt the word really haha


----------



## Garry0770 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have two agama agama 1.1. 
Amazing creatures,I've not had them long but a move is going to force a sale before I get to really learn about them. Gutted


----------



## CraigMac (Jan 14, 2013)

Just joined the agama club: victory:

Picked up a pair 1.1 of orange spotted agama (stellio picea) from Chrisjh on here. Nice juvenile pair. Plan to add more later on as have 4x2x3 Viv so plenty of room.

Had a catastrophe just before I put them in, went to slide Viv door open and it shattered, well annoyed. Had to order a new door, so they are in temporary accommodation at the moment. Fingers crossed door arrives soon so can get them settled in.

Have read stacks of information on agamas and set up is semi arid with soil/sand substrate and plenty of rocks, low level branches and cork tube. Basking area is 110f with back ground temp around 80f. 

Any further information on this specific species as it seems thin on the ground.


----------



## CraigMac (Jan 14, 2013)

*New additions*

vivarium set up and new additions added last weekend, settling in nicely.
They are a pair of juvenile Laudakia stellio picea Orange spotted agamas.


A few pictures.










Male.










Female.


----------

